# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Castillos en Embalses.net

## Luján

Muchos de nosotros, en nuestras visitas a los embalses, hemos acabado viendo algún que otro castillo. Incluso en algunos casos dichos embalses y presas toman el nombre del castillo cercano (Peñarroya, Torre de Abraham,...).

Quiero con este hilo comenzar un listado de los castillos visitados en estos paseos.

Aquí van algunos de los que yo he visitado:

Castillo y presa de Peñarroya (Ciudad Real)


Castillo de Domeño (Río Turia, cola del embalse de Peñarroya, Valencia)


Castell del Reial (Olocau, Serra Calderona, Valencia)




Castillo de Manzanares el Real (Madrid)






Castell de Aín (Aín, Serra d'Espadà, Castellón)






Espero que tenga seguimiento.

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos Lujan.
Deberia tenerlo, castillos hay unos pocos.

----------


## sergi1907

Buena idea Luján :Smile: 

Antes de buscar los que tengo por ahí ( la encargada de fotografiar castillos es mi mujer :Wink: ), os dejo una foto del Castillo de Flix mientras lo reformaban. 



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Buena idea Luján, seguro que tendrá un buen seguimiento.

Castillo de Aledo


Castillo de Lorca



Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena idea Luján  :Wink: . Puede ser un hilo que tenga gran actividad, pues gracias a nuestro rico pasado, tenemos multitud de fortalezas y castillos repartidos por toda nuestra geografía  :Smile: 

Mañana haré búsqueda en el disco duro y en las fotos en papel para ver que tengo por ahí  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Vista nocturna del castillo de Iznajar

----------


## juanlo

Buena idea Luján. Seguimento seguro que tiene pues en nuestro pais está repleto de estas construciones.

Castillo de Segura de la Sierra, situado en el pueblo del mismo nombre.
Hay un dicho que cierta Reina dijo: Si me falla la Puerta (Puerta de Segura), aquí estoy segura. Posiblemente esta zona (Sierra de Segura) deba su nombre a esto.



Desde lo alto del Yelmo. La calima hace que no de vea mejor.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo una imágen del Castillo de las Aguzaderas en el termino municipal del Coronil - Sevilla.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Castillo de Mequinenza.



Castillo de Calatayud



Castillo de Miravet



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## camel

Hola me habeis tocado la fibra con lo que me gustan los castillos, os dejo con vuestro permiso, este castillo, que he realizado hace poco, luego pondre fotos de castillos y fortalezas reales.
espero que os guste
pinchad este enlace:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykLL-ExhXXU

saludos

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola me habeis tocado la fibra con lo que me gustan los castillos, os dejo con vuestro permiso, este castillo, que he realizado hace poco, luego pondre fotos de castillos y fortalezas reales.
> espero que os guste
> pinchad este enlace:
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/user/n.../0/ykLL-ExhXXU
> 
> saludos


¡¡No se ve nada!!  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

Castillo de Peñíscola.

----------


## REEGE

Estás hecho un artista... eh!!! Precioso y que difícil tiene que ser... me recuerda a mi etapa de puzzles... Un saludo.

----------


## camel

> ¡¡No se ve nada!!


En el mensaje anterior ya se ve miralo a ver.

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora si que se ve, tras mi edicion. Habias borrado el equivocado.  :Wink: 

¡¡que buenos ratos he pasado yo tambien con los Exin-castillos!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Muy bueno  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Castillo de Castellet, junto al embalse de Foix





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## camel

Castillo de Santa Catalina Jaen, desde varias alturas







saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Una foto, desde otro punto de vista, del castillo de Mequinenza.
Desde donde tomé la foto no se puede avanzar más, pues... "Ud. entra en propiedad privada ha de estar autorizado para seguir..." Como unos veinte carteles avisando por todos lados.
También os pongo unas fotos de una turbina, me parece que Sergi ya la puso una vez, pero no sé en qué hilo, aprovechando que se ve el castillo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una introducción para situarnos y luego dar paso a las imágenes  :Wink: 

El Castillo de Alange es un castillo medieval ubicado en el municipio de Alange, en la provincia de Badajoz (España) elevándose sobre el Cerro de la Culebra a 485 m (de ahí que también sea denominado como Castillo de la Culebra) de fuertes y abruptas pendientes de roca granítica.

Desde los restos de esta fortaleza se pueden divisar los castillos de Hornachos y de Montemolín. Al situarse unos 200 metros sobre la planicie extremeña también se divisa con facilidad no sólo la villa de Alange en dirección este, sino toda la comarca en un ángulo de 360º: Mérida y la desembocadura del río Matachel en el Guadiana al norte, la imponente presa de Alange al oeste y los límites más septentrionales del pantano y Almendralejo al sur.

Los orígenes del Castillo de Alange se remontan a épocas de la Hispania romana. Por aquel entonces la fortaleza era conocida como Castrum Colubri, del que deribaría el nombre de culebra. Con la conquista de la península por los árabes el castillo es reconstruido sobre la fortaleza romana en el siglo IX, en torno al año 850 por Hixn-al-Hanash, del que deriva el nombre de Alange (al-Hanash o al-Hanx derivó posteriormente en al-Anj ). A partir del siglo XIII, entre el año 1243 y 1245, el castillo es conquistado por la Orden de Santiago bajo orden de Fernando III de Castilla, estableciéndose la encomienda de Alange en su proximidad. El castillo tuvo utilidad hasta el 1550, año en el que fue abandonado.

Son las modificaciones cristianas hechas en mampostería y ladrillo, y realizadas sobre la obra musulmana, las que se pueden observar en la actualidad. En particular queda en pie la Torre del homenaje y parte de las murallas, así como la Puerta del Sol; arco a través del cual se accedía y se accede actualmente al interior del castillo desde Alange.

Fuente: Wikipedia

Bueno, vamos con unas cuantas imágenes que tomé ayer.

Muralla. Está siendo restaurada ahora


Puerta del Sol


Torre del Homenaje. Si os fijáis, se observa que una parte está reconstruida recientemente. Según el testimonio de mi padre, una tarde del año 1990, se lió una espectacular tormenta, una de las mayores que se han visto por aquí. Mi padre aquella tarde, se encontraba de guardería en la presa de Alange. En medio de esa tormenta, vio como un rayo impactaba de lleno contra el torreón, iluminando todo el cielo, y acto seguido, partió el torreón, viéndose una humareda negra y cómo cayó una parte del torreón (la que está reconstruida). Según me dice, vibró el suelo de la caseta tras el impacto que pegó el rayo contra la torre... 










Quedan un par de imágenes más.

----------


## sergi1907

Castillo de Torija

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Castillo de Torija


Tremendo castillo  :EEK!:  :Smile: 

Desde esas torres, unos cuantos arqueros... y los que estuvieran en el suelo caerían como chinches  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

En la Pobla de Claramunt, Barcelona.





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Castillo de Xivert, en el municipio de Alcalá de Xivert, Castellón, dentro del Parque Natural de la Sierra de Irta.

Se encuentra en reformas, pero tan sólo está cerrada al público la única dependencia que queda entera, donde se guardan los materiales de construcción.

Castillo de origen musulmán, cedido a la Orden del Temple tras la "reconquista" cristiana, como muchos otros de la Comunidad Valenciana

El castillo desde lejos


El poblado junto al castillo


El castillo desde el poblado


Paredón norte


Paredón este


Aljibe o cripta


Plaza de armas


En la sombra, los restos de lo que parece que fue la capilla

----------


## Luján

Castillo de Pulpis, en el municipio de Santa Magdalena de Pulpis, Castellón, dentro del Parque Natural de la Sierra de Irta.

Como el de Xivert, es un castillo musulmán (Siglo XI) cedido a la Orden del Temple.

Se encuentra en ruinas y no parece que se piense en su restauración.

Desde lejos


Entrada desde el poblado


Lo que fue la plaza de armas parece ahora un cuidado jardín. Muro oeste.


Plaza de armas y torre del homenaje


Muralla y torre del homenaje


Interior y muro oeste


desde abajo.


Bajada del castillo

----------


## REEGE

Historia del Castillo de Calatrava la Nueva.

Se han encontrado restos de la Edad del Bronce y de un poblado visigodo. La fortaleza se halla situada en la cima de un cerro en forma de cono a 936 m de altitud, con una densa vegetación autóctona en sus laderas y en su base rodeado de grandes pedrizas o canchales que hacen difícil su acceso. El camino empedrado hoy existente se hizo para la visita de Felipe II a la fortaleza en 1560 y nos lleva hasta la base del castillo. Su situación controla uno de los pasos naturales hacia Sierra Morena. No se conoce con exactitud el año inicial de su construcción, sí bien hay referencias de su uso por Nuño de Lara en 1187 como antiguo Castillo de Dueñas.

En 1191 Rodrigo Gutiérrez Girón y su segunda mujer, Jimena, donaron por sus almas a la Orden de Calatrava la mitad de las rentas y heredades que tenían en este antiguo Castillo de Dueñas, dejando expresamente la mitad de las rentas a favor de los hijos del primer matrimonio del donante. Tres años después, éstos vendieron a la Orden sus derechos en el castillo por la suma de 1.000 maravedís. En 1201, Alfonso VIII confirmaba a los calatravos la propiedad íntegra del castillo.

En 1211 los musulmanes recuperaron el cercano Castillo de Salvatierra, que no volvería al dominio de los cristianos hasta 1226; esto reforzó la importancia estratégica del cerro donde se encontraba el castillo de Dueñas.

La fortaleza actual es de grandes dimensiones (46.000 metros cuadrados), y fue construida por los caballeros calatravos en los años 1213 a 1217, después de la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa, empleando como mano de obra a buena parte de prisioneros tomados en dicha batalla,. Una vez erigida, se convirtió en sede de la Orden de Calatrava, y en una de las más importantes fortalezas de Castilla. Su historia corre pareja a la de la propia Orden.

Fue construido para sustituir como sede maestral a la ciudad de Calatrava la Vieja, situada más al norte, en la margen izquierda del río Guadiana, lugar donde a mediados del s. XII se había fundado esta Orden militar.

El castillo pervivió hasta el siglo XIX, en que fue abandonado tras las desamortizaciones religiosas emprendidas por el ministro Mendizábal para sanear las cuentas estatales en 1835.

----------


## REEGE

Está este Castillo que espero os guste... Os pondré otras fotillos más cerquita...

----------


## REEGE



----------


## REEGE

Como casi todos los Castillos... Tiene unas vistas impresionantes de ésta zona del sur de Castilla la Mancha.

----------


## REEGE

El rey Reege I...








El pueblo que se vé desde los muros es Calzada de Calatrava, el pueblo del cineasta Pedro Almodovar...

----------


## perdiguera

Tres imágenes del castillo de Vallderrobres
Por detrás, por delante y un lateral.

----------


## miguel el travieso

Este es el castillo del Víboras,muy cerquita del embalse del mismo nombre ,"Embalse del Víboras",enclavado en las Casillas de Martos,en la provincia de Jaén.
Del castillo queda una torre y poco más.No he llegado por subir y husmear más allá de lo que se ve ya que el día que fuí no iba con idea de visitarlo.Solo iba a ver la presa pero ya que lo vi ,que menos que acercarse y tomar alguna fotografía para enseñarlo.

----------


## santy

La verdad es que este hilo me gusta , yo solo tengo un par de ellos que poner, que son estos

El castillo de Almansa.


El de Alcalá del Jucar al anochecer, para quien no lo conozca, este pueblo de la ribera del río que le da nombre es una preciosidad, y desde aquí invito a los compañeros del foro que quieran, a venir por esta zona, y a hacer de guía de toda la ribera del río, que os garantizo es digna de verse.


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Santy, por colocarnos otros dos Castillos más dignos de visitar... el segundo, parece espectácular!!! Un saludo y a éste ritmo, pocos castillos nos quedan por poner ya... bueno, aún quedan... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Animaos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Terremoto ha causado la "mayor catástrofe" patrimonial ocurrida en Europa. 

12-05-2011 / 19:10 h
Lorca (Murcia), 12 may (EFE).- El consejero de Cultura y Turismo, Pedro Alberto Cruz, ha calificado hoy el daño provocado por el terremoto en los edificios históricos de Lorca como "la mayor catástrofe patrimonial ocurrida en Europa durante los últimos años" y, entre otros desperfectos, *ha ocasionado el desmoronamiento y desplazamiento de una parte del Castillo.*Cruz ha detallado en declaraciones a los periodistas los daños detectados por arquitectos y técnicos públicos y privados y ha anunciado una serie de medidas urgentes de actuación, entre las que figura el cierre indefinido de todas las parroquias históricas del municipio y el cese del culto en las mismas.

Según ha comunicado el consejero, los bienes materiales albergados en los edificios catalogados como bien de interés cultural apenas han sufrido desperfectos salvo algunas piezas del museo arqueológico, aunque los observados en los edificios son "catastróficos".

*En una de las construcciones más emblemáticas de la ciudad, el Castillo de Lorca, construido entre los siglos IX y XV, la Torre del Espolón "se ha partido y se ha desplazado de su posición original".

Asimismo la tercera parte de la altura de esta fortaleza medieval se ha desmoronado, por lo que gran parte de su perfil "ha desaparecido".*
Además del castillo, hay importantes deterioros en la ermita de San Clemente y en el convento de la Virgen de Las Huertas, dos de los elementos arquitectónicos más destacados del patrimonio lorquino.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uno de los videos que mostraban en las noticias, era del movimiento del Castillo. A ver si anda por ahí :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

Esto es lo que queda del castillo, aunque ahora están restaurándolo.

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## REEGE

Muy bonito éste último castillo de jadraque... Pero la gracia de los castillos, es que hay que subir hasta ellos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ya sabes el próximo no lo enseñas por dentro... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Es broma amigo Sergi... Muchas gracias por seguir ampliando la colección de castillos del foro...
Un saludo y descansa del viaje!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo fotos del Castillo de Puebla de Alcocer, desde el que hay unas vistas impresionantes del embalse de la Serena. Alguna de ellas es posible que ya la haya subido anteriormente en los hilos del embalse.











Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy voy a subiros unas fotos que he tomado hoy del Castillo de Jerez de los Caballeros, al suroeste de Extremadura.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

*Castillo de Belmonte*
Castillo de Belmonte (Cuenca).El castillo de Belmonte es una fortaleza que se eleva en el cerro de San Cristóbal, a las afueras de la villa de Belmonte, al suroeste de la provincia de Cuenca, distando bastante de su capital, y no muy alejada de la línea fronteriza con la provincia vecina de Toledo.
*
Os enseñaré un poquito de mi visita a éste Castillo!!!*

----------


## Luján

> *Castillo de Belmonte*
> Castillo de Belmonte (Cuenca).El castillo de Belmonte es una fortaleza que se eleva en el cerro de San Cristóbal, a las afueras de la villa de Belmonte, al suroeste de la provincia de Cuenca, distando bastante de su capital, y no muy alejada de la línea fronteriza con la provincia vecina de Toledo.
> *
> Os enseñaré un poquito de mi visita a éste Castillo!!!*


Ya lo estamos esperando.

Ah! y felicidades por tus 4000.

----------


## REEGE

*Historia*
El castillo de Belmonte es un singular edificio que, por su estado de conservación, por su especial estructura, y por su aspecto exterior, prácticamente el mismo que tuvo en el momento de su construcción, constituye un valioso tesoro patrimonial para su comarca, su región y para el conjunto monumental español. Fue construido en la segunda mitad del siglo XV, por orden de don Juan Pacheco, primer Marqués de Villena. Era un momento de convulsiones y luchas internas en el reino de Castilla. El marqués se proponía acumular territorios y construir fortalezas para hacerse fuerte ante los problemas sucesorios que se avecinaban. En 1.456, en el cerro de San Cristóbal, se inicia la construcción del castillo. El comienzo efectivo de las obras se produce en 1.457 y duran hasta 1.472, en que quedaron detenidas. En 1.474, fecha de la muerte de Juan Pacheco, aún no estaban concluidas. Su hijo, Diego López Pacheco, continuó en parte la obra de su padre, pero no le prestó demasiada atención a la fortaleza belmonteña, en la que quedaron bastantes detalles por terminar, entre ellos el almenaje.

Su arquitecto fue seguramente Juan Guas, cuyo trabajo para el marqués está documentado en otras obras, como el monasterio del Parral, en Segovia.

Durante los siglos XVII y XVIII, el castillo, en estado prácticamente de abandono, va sufriendo diversos estragos, que lo llevan a un estado ruinoso en los primeros años del siglo XIX.

Fue la heredera de la casa de Villena, Eugenia de Guzmán, más conocida como la Emperatriz Eugenia de Montijo, la que se encarga de restituir al castillo su esplendor original. Hacia 1.857 comienza las obras de restauración. Restaura las defensas de acuerdo al proyecto inicial, pero en el interior se impone el gusto de la época. Así, el arquitecto español Sureda realiza los cierres de las galerías que dan al patio, utilizando el ladrillo como material constructivo.

Trás la muerte de la Emperatriz, su sobrino-nieto, el Duque de Peñaranda, continúa con las restauraciones y el edificio es cedido a unos dominicos franceses que lo adecuan para vivienda.

Posteriormente, sirvió también como cárcel del Partido Judicial de Belmonte, y como academia Onésimo Redondo para mandos del Frente de Juventudes. Después quedó abandonado, sufriendo un progresivo deterioro. Por Decreto del 3 de julio de 1931 el castillo fue incluido en el Tesoro Artístico Nacional (equivalente hoy en día a Monumento Nacional).[1]

Actualmente es propiedad de la Casa Ducal de Peñaranda descendientes de la Duquesa de Alba, María Francisca de Sales Portocarrero, hermana de Eugenia de Guzmán, más conocida como Eugenia de Montijo, que fue emperatriz de los franceses por su matrimonio con Napoleón III.

Gracias a la colaboración entre los propietarios, la administración local y el Ministerio de Fomento, el castillo ha sido rehabilitado y en verano de 2010 se abrió al público.

Fuente:wikipedia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una buena fortaleza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Muchas gracias por la info y por las imágenes  :Wink:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Cerca del embalse de la Cierva, en la localidad de Mula, se encuentra el castillo de los Velez, os muestro unas fotos desde el embalse y un enlace con información:





El enlace de Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_los_V%C3%A9lez


Un Saludo

----------


## REEGE

*Arquitectura y descripción* 
Vista del Castillo de BelmonteEl castillo fue concebido como fortaleza-palacio, para satisfacer por una parte las necesidades defensivas del marqués de Villena, que quiso prepararlo ya para el ataque y defensa de la artillería. Por otra parte, tuvo la función de una residencia lujosa, acorde con sus ansias de poder y la influencia de don Juan Pacheco. La planta del castillo es muy peculiar, denominada de "estructura atenazada", construida sobre un triángulo equilátero con dos cuerpos en dos de sus lados, y en el otro, la torre del homenaje, triángulo que, mediante la barrera exterior, se convierte en polígono de nueve lados con torreones en los vértices. Los torreones cumplen una doble función, como contrafuertes y como defensa de las partes más vulnerables. El recinto principal se rodea de una barrera de exquisita construcción que defiende las partes más bajas. Esta barrera tiene tres puertas. La planta de este castillo en forma de estrella es única, y su interior palaciego decorado con lujosas techumbres mudéjares en sus salones y galerías, así como su bestiario medieval esculpido en piedra, no tienen parangón en España y, sin duda, hacen de este castillo uno de los más emblemáticos de nuestro país.

Fuente:wikipedia







A las puertas del Castillo...
Lo peor... 8 Euros por persona la entrada y sinceramente... Lo que más merece la pena es su vista a lo lejos desde el exterior...

----------


## REEGE

*Musealización* 
La empresa gestora del Castillo, Fortaleza de Belmonte SL, ha dotado al castillo con diversos contenidos culturales y didácticos para hacer de la visita al Castillo de Belmonte un paseo cultural por la historia del castillo y sus moradores. La visita cultural dispone de audio-guía en 4 idiomas (español, inglés, francés e italiano), audiovisual en gran formato con proyección de 12 minutos como introducción al recorrido turístico, y tecnologías de luz y sonido que trasladan al visitante a otra época.

Después de la visita al castillo de Belmonte, el visitante conocerá además de cómo era la vida en un castillo medieval, las vicisitudes de la guerra de sucesión en castilla en la segunda mitad del siglo XV, entre la princesa Juana La Beltraneja protegida del marqués de Villena valedor de sus derechos dinásticos, y su tía Isabel más tarde conocida como La Católica, y el papel que desempeñó el señor de este castillo en esa contienda. El resultado de la contienda, que une Castilla y Aragón definitivamente, determinará la unificación de España en 1492 con la caída del reino de Granada donde también participaron activamente los señores del castillo de Belmonte siendo Diego López Pacheco capitán general de los ejércitos españoles en la reconquista de Granada.

El visitante también se trasladará a la segunda mitad del siglo XIX con salas ambientadas al estilo de la propietaria del castillo en esa época, Eugenia de Montijo, emperatriz de Francia por su matrimonio con Napoleón III y descendiente del marqués de Villena. Durante el recorrido de esas salas se da a conocer la apasionante vida de esta noble española que llegó a ser regente del imperio francés en tres ocasiones y que ordenó la restauración del castillo de Belmonte a mediados del siglo XIX.

Continúa la visita con el paseo por el adarve, entre almenas y torreones, y ambientado por el audio-guía, se sitúa al visitante en el lugar del soldado siglos atrás oteando el horizonte en busca del enemigo o rechazando un asedio al castillo. Desde el torreón norte, se puede disfrutar de una magnífica vista del pueblo de Belmonte, desde donde se especifica en un gran panel los principales monumentos que se vislumbran desde la altura del castillo: la magnífica Colegiata de San Bartolomé que ordenara construir el marqués de Villena, el antiguo alcázar del Infante Don Juan Manuel actualmente en reconstrucción, el hospital de San Andrés, el convento de las madres Concepcionistas, la Plaza del Pilar, el convento de los Trinitarios, y como no, la muralla que desde el castillo protector abraza el casco antiguo de Belmonte.

Para terminar, y después de pasar por la torre del homenaje, podemos bajar al patio de armas por una escalera de caracol y visitar las mazmorras y sótanos, y por fin descansar en la taberna del castillo saboreando un vino y queso de la tierra, antes de proseguir nuestro periplo por Belmonte y las tierras de La Mancha.

----------


## REEGE

*Películas* 
Sin duda alguna, el Castillo de Belmonte se ha hecho un pequeño hueco en la historia del celuloide. Desde que Charlton Heston y Sofía Loren protagonizaran la película El Cid, el castillo ha sido un marco incomparable para otras producciones:

El Cid, (Anthony Mann, 1961). El castillo aparece de fondo durante el torneo.

Los señores del acero, (Paul Verhoeven, 1985). Se rodó casi íntegramente en Belmonte. Durante su rodaje se quemó parte de la torre del homenaje.

Juana la Loca, (Vicente Aranda, 2001). Es el primer fotograma de la película. Sin embargo, el subtítulo indica que es el Castillo de Tordesillas.

El caballero Don Quijote, (Manuel Gutiérrez Aragón, 2002). Para el rodaje de esta película se pintaron de granate muchas de las paredes interiores.

Fuente:wikipedia








El aljibe... importante en Embalses.net.... que esté bien lleno... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Éste es el suelo de la escalera... de madera con dibujos:




El techo, tambien de madera, de una de las salas de la 2ª Planta:


Una de las salas:


 Y un mural muy chulo del exterior del Castillo, con la que finalizo...



*ESPERO QUE OS HAYA GUSTADO CHICOS!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## perdiguera

Fantástico reportaje sobre un castillo de película.
Gracias por enseñárnoslo por dentro y por fuera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fantásticas imágenes REEGE, de este hermosos castillo.
Y gracias también a las tuyas, ceheginero joven, que se te ha cruzado ese mensaje entre los de REEGE :Wink: .
Gracias a los dos :Wink: .

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy voy a subir unas instantáneas del castillo de Burguillos del Cerro, en la provincia de Badajoz. Aunque están tomadas desde algo lejos, espero que os gusten.







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Los terrines muchas gracias...
Otro que tenemos fichado!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer, de camino hacia la presa del Aguijón de la que ya he mostrado fotos, me detuve al pasar por Alconchel, realizando un reportaje sobre su castillo, que os voy a subir:

















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Otro Castillo más que conocemos y "metemos" en el foro...
Sin duda gran hilo y esperemos que como los embalses, se vaya llenando poco a poco y no nos quede ningún *Castillo* por ahí perdido!!
Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Y otro, este portugués, Castillo de Marvao (pequeña localidad cercana a Portalegre, candidata a ser Patrimonio de la Humanidad desde el año 2000. Debe su nombre a Ibn Marwan, creador del reino de Badajoz. Al dirigirme a Cedillo tomé unas fotos bastante lejanas del castillo (toda la zona es una maravilla, con los insuperables paisajes de la sierra de Sao Mamede. Aquí tenéis el Castillo de Marvao:









Saludos cordiales.

----------


## loreño92

Bueno os voy a poner unas fotos del castillo de Setefilla que esta muy cerquita de la presa de Jose Torán en Lora del Río. 
Es un castillo arabe, que lamentablemente se encuentra en ruinas. Esta situado en la cima de una meseta en las estribaciones de Sierra Morena junto a la ermita de Ntra Sra de Setefilla (de ahí viene el nombre) y desde donde se tienen unas vistas privilegiadas del valle del Gualdalquivir.
Os dejo las fotos para que lo podais disfrutar  :Smile: 

Vistas del castillo (la ultima foto es de panoramio, del usuario RBolance)







Vistas del valle del Guadalquivir y de la ermita (no os asusteis de la cantidad de coches que hay, es el dia de romería  :Stick Out Tongue: )



Saludos.  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos loreño92  :Wink:  :Wink: .

Yo estuve ahí la última vez hace como unos 5 o 6 años. Y era invierno y hacía una rasca encima del pelao ese  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Hace más de 37 años que voy a Enguera y nunca había subido a su castillo.
Este año he subido por fin y os muestro, en dos mensajes, unas fotos del mismo.
El castillo, sito en la ladera norte de la sierra de la Plana, el de Montesa está en la ladera sur, se apoya en unos restos árabes de otra fortaleza de origen árabe.
Perteneció a la orden de Santiago.
Fué destruido por un terremoto.
Aquí van las primeras.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora las segundas:

----------


## gintonic

En lo que es el Embalse de El Burguillo, existio una torre de vigilancia desde el cual se controlaba el rio Alberche y el cruce de caminos de vital importancia en la zona. No lo he confirmado pero hablan de alguna batalla de tropas napoleonicas en retirada, bajo las aguas queda el cruce de caminos y el antiguo puente de El Burguillo. 
Hoy esa torre de vigilancia ha sido añadida a un castillo de reciente construcción, en la imagen que aporto era una finca semiabandonada hasta que recientemente se ha convertido en http://www.islacentinela.es/

----------


## perdiguera

Que Castilla es tierra de castillos lo sabe todo el mundo porque además lo lleva en el nombre.
Comienzo ahora una serie de reportajes sobre los castillos que visité o ví a lo largo de mi viaje de éste verano.
Comienzo por el de Medina del Campo.
Este castillo está restaurado en el siglo pasado, tanto el interior como el exterior.
Lo que no me explico es qué narices hacen esos yugos, flechas y escudos preconstitucionales en la fachada cuando el castillo anterior mente seguro que no los tenía, s i acaso otros que desaparecerían en su día pero que seguro no se les parecían en nada.
Podremos ver el exterior con su foso, el interior con su patio y una reproducción del mapa de Juan de la Cosa estilo portulano junto a una descripción del mismo.

----------


## perdiguera

Este castillo, en realidad ruinas, no lo visité, sólo le hice esta foto desde lejos.

----------


## perdiguera

En Grajal de Campos, pueblecito a 5 Km. al sureste de Sahagún, se encuentra este castillo bien conservado propiedad del duque de Alburquerque del que dícen que se visita pero yo, después de recorrer su perímetro y ver más de 50 imágenes de él por internet no puedo vislumbrar por dónde narices se entra, a lo mejor se me pasó pero busqué la entrada sobre el terreno y por internet.
Os pongo unas imágenes del mismo y un enlace sobre su historia.

http://www.castillosnet.org/programs...eon/LE-CAS-002

----------


## perdiguera

El castillo de Ucero tampoco me tocó visitarlo ya que después del tiempo empleado en el cañón del río Lobos no me quedaba demasiado para las visitas que tenía programadas, así que le hice una foto que os pongo y como he visto que podía ser interesante os dejo un enlace sobre el mismo.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Ucero

----------


## perdiguera

Otro de los castillos que vi al pasar por la carretera es el de Gormaz, castillo asediado y conquistado varias veces en la reconquista.
La situación privilegiada del mismo le hacía gobernar un amplio territorio por lo cual fué muy codiciado por todos.
Os pongo el correspondiente enlace para la historia del castillo y fotos que tomé desde la lejanía.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Gormaz

----------


## perdiguera

Este es el último castillo que visité; está muy reconstruido pero lo que me llamó la atención fueron las explicaciones que existían de las diversas partes de una fortaleza. Estas irán en el próximo mensaje; ahora van las fotos del castillo y el correspondiente enlace.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castill...randa_de_Duero

----------


## ben-amar

Estos ultimos son lo que yo llamo castillos, de los que siempre hablaban  los libros de texto. Hace ya unos pocos años  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Como antes os expliqué, en el castillo de Peñaranda de Duero había unos carteles con la descripción de las partes de un castillo, como me interesaron les hice unas fotos que os pongo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias Perdiguera; esto, ya, si que me gusta. Se entra de verdad en la Historia

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, perdiguera, por las fotografías de castillos, preciosas, y por las ilustraciones que nos explican las partes de los mismos.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Castillo de mi pueblo, La Puebla de los Infantes.
Un poco de información de Wiki:

*El Castillo*

El Castillo, construido a mediados del Siglo XIV (1330 - 1344), de estilo gótico-mudejar y de planta trapezoidal, está ubicado al sur de la población y en la parte más elevada de la misma, siendo en su origen una construcción de tipo militar. Quedan lienzos de muralla y dos torreones (en un principio fueron cuatro), pero las viviendas construidas entre los siglos XVIII y XIX aprovecharon sus muros para la construcción de las mismas, sirviendo de cantera para estas y otras viviendas de la población, ocupan parte de sus lienzos que en los últimos años van desapareciendo. Parte de sus muros estan quedando de nuevo exentos de esas viviendas gracias a varias fases de restauración a que ha sido sometido en los últimos años, descubriendo para los habitantes de La Puebla de los Infantes y visitantes vistas del mismo nunca vistas anteriormente.

Y ahora, unas fotos que he encontrado buscando para el ¿qué será...? Son del 2005. Pero vamos no es que haya cambiado mucho desde entonces. Los próximos días del 23 al 25, se celebrarán en sus alrededores las I Jornadas Medievales.

Y ahora, las fotos.
Desde lejos:


Torre:


Otra torre y cuerpo:


Patio:

----------


## perdiguera

En el lío de fotos que hice este verano se me perdieron las de éste castillo, el cual tiene en restauración una parte de la muralla exterior almenada.
Os pongo tres fotillos del mismo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir una fotografía que he tomado hoy del Castillo de La Codosera, también llamado de la Beltraneja. Se encuentra en la localidad pacense de La Codosera, fronteriza con Portugal al norte de la provincia de Badajoz: También os pongo un enlace por si queréis ampliar la información:

Esta es la imagen (no pude entrar en el castillo, que es propiedad privada, por lo que es la única que tengo):



Y éste el enlace:

http://lacodoserabadajoz.blogspot.co...conocidos.html

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos del castillo de mi localidad, había tanta gente ya que era el día de la entrega de las cartas a los pajes.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora que es final de año, rebuscasndo cosas para ordenar me ha aparecido una tarjeta de memoria donde están una serie de fotos que creía perdidas.
Son del año 2010 y corresponde con un viaje que realicé a unos países ahora convulsos con cientos de muertos y en plena revolución. Siria y Jordania.
En Siria visité entre otros lugares el castillo del Crac de los Caballeros, un lugar impresionante, un castillo como los de batallas.
Os pongo un enlace de Wikipedia y veinte fotos de las de más de 100 que le hice.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crac_de_los_Caballeros



> El Crac de los Caballeros (Krak des Chevaliers en francés, fortaleza de los caballeros en una mezcla de árabe y francés) es un castillo situado en la actual Siria que fue la sede central de la Orden del Hospital de San Juan de Jerusalén en Siria durante la época de las cruzadas.
> Fue incluido por la Unesco en el Patrimonio de la Humanidad, en el año 2006 junto con el Castillo de Saladino.
> Historia
> El castillo fue construido por los cruzados sobre un espolón del desierto sirio con el fin de proteger la ruta que unía la ciudad siria de Homs (bajo dominio musulmán) con Trípoli (Líbano), capital del condado del mismo nombre, en la costa del Mediterráneo. La fortaleza original había sido construida por el emir de Alepo. Fue capturado por Raimundo IV de Tolosa en 1099 durante la Primera Cruzada, pero fue abandonado cuando los cruzados siguieron su ruta hacia Jerusalén. Fue recuperado por Tancredo, príncipe de Galilea en 1110. Raimundo II, conde de Trípoli, se lo cedió a los caballeros hospitalarios en 1142. Durante el siglo y medio siguiente, los caballeros construyeron una imponente fortaleza, la mayor de Tierra Santa, que resistió al menos doce asaltos por parte de los musulmanes.

----------


## perdiguera

Las segundas 10




















Espero que os haya gustado.

----------


## Luján

Realmente impresionante ese castillo.

----------


## ben-amar

Una autentica fortaleza, como esta mandado. Con vision plena de toda la zona. Me gusta

----------


## perdiguera

Se me ha quedado la primera foto que es la del exterior.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Los terrines

Precioso el castillo de Vila-seca, sergi1907, y sencillamente impresionante el del Crac de los Caballeros, perdiguera; gracias a los dos por reanimar este hilo, que estaba un poco parado.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa ésta última y como no, las demás tambien... Sin duda un gran descubrimiento esa tarjeta... que bien nos ha venido.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos Sergi y Perdiguera, me han encantado ambos reportajes.

Ahora me he acordado del Castillo de Caravaca de la Cruz, y eso que esta aquí al lado. Lástima que no tenga fotos de este:
Fotos buscada en google, con sus correspondientes enlaces:

Esta parece estar tomada desde Cehegín


Fuente: http://asociacionsierradesegura.blogspot.com/2009/03/literatura-de-tradicion-oral-de-nuestra.html



Fuente: http://rafaysuscosas.blogspot.com/2010/08/caravaca-de-la-cruz.html



Fuente: http://www.solorural.com/caravaca_de_la_cruz.htm



Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Caravaca-castillo-santuario-Vera-Cruz.jpg



Fuente:http://www.ruralia.com/lugares-interesantes/santuario-de-la-santisima-y-vera-cruz--obra-templaria.php?id=385

Y fotos de mi padre:
AL fondo y la derecha se ve el casillo, desde el cabezo de san Agustín:


Al centro:




SAludos

----------


## tescelma

Aqui os presento lo que queda del Castillo de Alba, en las inmediaciones del embalse de Rocobayo, en el ramal del río Aliste, en el pueblo casi abandonado de Castillo de Alba.










Vistas del el embalse desde el castillo.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias tambien a vosotros, Sergi y Los Terrines, fantasticos castillos.

----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## REEGE

Bonitas, muy bonitas, las fotos de éstos últimos castillos que estáis colocando en el foro...
Una pregunta Tescelma, que hace la UME en ese Castillo?? O estaban de visita o alguna maniobra??
Un saludo y gracias por el aporte.

----------


## Calima

El embalse de Puentes Viejas, segundo embalse del Canal de Isabel II que resultó efectivo para almacenar agua destinada al abastecimiento de Madrid, esta vinculado a Buitrago y a su muralla y castillo.
Muralla de Buitrago bordeando el embalse :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Castillo de Buitrago también junto al embalse:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Afortunadamente algunas propuestas que se llegaron a plantear para eliminar el pueblo y evitar la contaminación de las aguas del río Lozoya que generaba no fueron aceptadas, optándose por la construcción de la que seria la primera instalación de tratamiento de aguas residuales que se construyó en la provincia de Madrid y que consistía en unos campos de filtración a los que se conducían las aguas residuales  generadas en el pueblo.

Saludos.

----------


## tescelma

> ...
> Una pregunta Tescelma, que hace la UME en ese Castillo?? O estaban de visita o alguna maniobra??
> Un saludo y gracias por el aporte.


Pues creo que estaban de visita ...

----------


## tescelma

Os presento el Castillo de Puebla de Sanabria. Las fotos que yo tengo son analógicas y un poco cutres, así que pondré fotos de otros autores indicando procedencia.

Comienzo con un vídeo que grabé en mi última visita, también es un poco cutre ya que a la poca calidad que da en video mi cámara de fotos, hay que sumarle que lo tenía en 15 fotogramas por segundo en vez de 30 fts. Pero bueno, se ve.





Foto del albúm de Ricardo Melgar en Panoramio




Foto del albúm de escapadadefinde en viajeros.com




Esta es de Wikipedia




Esta la realizó un compañero de visita el mismo día que hice el vídeo:

----------


## tescelma

Esta la hizo el mismo compañero de visita (de hecho, en el vídeo se le ve tomando esta foto):




Otra de otro compañero de visita




También de un compañero de visita




Idem




Más idem

----------


## tescelma

Tambien de un compañero de visita:




Y para terminar, una cutre foto analógica escaneada. Ésta si es mía:

----------


## tescelma

Aunque no es propiamente un castillo, se trata de una fortificación militar del siglo XVII. Se construyó en torno a la antigua iglesia-fortaleza de los Templarios. Su misión era la de proteger la frontera hispano portuguesa. Estuvo en uso hasta finales del siglo XIX. Al marcaharse los soldados los soldados, el fuerte fue objeto de pillaje y se llevaron hasta las piedras de sus muros para la construcción de casas. Hoy solo queda en pie uno de los baluartes (el de la esquina noroeste) y otros dos han sido más o menos reconstruidos, al igual que el puente de acceso.

Plano de lo que debió ser el fuerte en su época, con la iglesia fortaleza de los Templarios en el centro



Vista aérea del fuerte después de la primera intervención de conservación:





Vista desde un baluerta reconstruído hacie el único baluarte original que queda.

----------


## tescelma

Detalle de uno de los baluartes reconstruído



Baluarte del Noroeste, el único original que queda

----------


## tescelma

Este es el puente de acceso reconstruído con traviesas del ferrocarril.




Aquí tenemos un detalle curioso. Resulta que el pozo para el abastecimiento de agua para las tropas del fuerte estaba en el exterior del mismo. Entonces lo que hicieron fue una galería subterránea que pasa por debajo del foso y del muro, para conectar el interior con el pozo y que todo quedase oculto a los asaltantes.
En esta foto podemos ver la parte superior del arco de descarga en el muro bajo el que pasa la galería de conexión del pozo. 
También se distingue perfectamente la obra de fábrica original de la reconstrucción en la parte superior.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya preciosidad de fotos, tescelma.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

El día 31/12/2011 visité este castillo, decir que de los que he visitado es el que más me a gustado y le recomiendo la visita a todo aquel que no lo conozca, aquí os dejo un enlace de la página web del castillo y las primeras 10 fotos.
http://www.castillodealmodovar.com/





















Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10 fotos y perdonar que algunas imágenes no tengan la nitidez que hubiera deseado, pero los reflejos de la luz del día sobre los cristales y los plásticos que resguardan los carteles de información (en algunas imágenes) no había manera de evitarlos.



Vista del Guadalquivir desde la torre pequeña.


















Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10 fotos sobre la Torre del Homenaje.




















Bajada a la mazmorra.


Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con algunas fotos de la mazmorra y vistas desde lo alto de la Torre del Homenaje.











Vista del Guadalquivir aguas abajo del Castillo.


Vista del Guadalquivir aguas arriba del Castillo.


Vista de parte del Castillo mirando hacia el noroeste, al fondo La Breña II.






Ahora continúo....

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Fede por mostrarnos este pedazo de castillo. Mi hija trabaja en ese pueblo y bastante cerca del castillo, y todavía no me ha dado por ir a verlo por dentro. Tendré que hacerle una visita muy pronto. Ahhh, las vistas de la Breña desde el castillo son impresionantes. Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias amigo Aberroncho, en cuanto puedas visitalo seguro que te gustará, es una de las 7 maravillas de Córdoba.
Continúo con otras 10 fotos.


Almodóvar del Río.


Si os fijáis en está foto, en el horizonte sobre el centro se ve un punto de luz.


Acerco con el zoom, y vemos la torre de la central termosolar de Fuentes de Andalucia.


Aquí otra foto, ya tomada desde más cerca a la vuelta para casa.




Detalle de cerrojos y cerraduras de las puertas.


Carpa para celebraciones.






Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.























Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.













Desde la Torre Cuadrada.








Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.





















Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.





















Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.





Una de las 2 puertas a la entrada de la Torre Escuela.




Ventanas mirando hacía la Breña II.


Ventanas mirando hacía la Torre Redonda y la parte norte del pueblo de Almodóvar.










Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.



















La Breña II desde lo alto de la Torre Escuela.


Ahora cuando carge otras pocas sigo....

----------


## FEDE

Continúo con otras 10.





















En el siguiente mensaje pongo la foto de la Galería.

----------


## FEDE

Continúo.





















Ahora continúo....

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno Fede, igual que dije antes que iría a ver el castillo de Almodóvar, ya creo que no tengo tanta necesidad de verlo, porque con este super-reportaje que has hecho, no creo que me quede mucho que ver. Gracias por enseñarnos todos los rincones y perspectivas de este castillo.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.



















[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/labreaiiyelcastillodealt.jpg/][/URL

Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con otras 10.





















Ahora continúo....

----------


## FEDE

Con las siguientes terminó la vuelta al Castillo.













Puerta de entrada y salida al Castillo.






Pues esto ha sido todo, creo qué con lo que os he mostrado, os podéis hacer una idea de lo que hay y de lo que podéis ver en y desde el Castillo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Impresionante FEDE, ya no necesitamos ir al castillo para conocerlo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos y un reportaje preciosos. Hemos visto el castillo sin necesidad de desplazarnos.  :Smile: 
Tengo que llevar a Ben-Amar Jr. un dia. Ademas de lo que tus ya has puesto, debe ser una gozada contemplar esos campos cordobeses desde sus almenadas torres.
Debe ser facil perderse entre sus pasillos y salas. Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

A éste deberiamos llamarlo... *visitavirtualacastillo.fede*
Impresionante la manera de ver éste castillo y sus detalles Fede!! Muchas gracias artista.

----------


## perdiguera

Vaya manera de mostrarnos un castillo y todo lo que le rodea. Espectacular, FEDE, preciosa, intensa, precisa, .... Y todos los adjetivos que queráis ponerle.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... menuda humareda echaría la cámara a la vuelta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias J. Manuel por ese fantástico reportaje. Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Bueno Fede, igual que dije antes que iría a ver el castillo de Almodóvar, ya creo que no tengo tanta necesidad de verlo, porque con este super-reportaje que has hecho, no creo que me quede mucho que ver. Gracias por enseñarnos todos los rincones y perspectivas de este castillo.
> Un saludo.


Gracias Aberroncho, aunque aquí os haya mostrado gran parte de lo que hay en el castillo de Almodóvar, tengo que volver me quede con las ganas de ver el Hall de los Leones, que estaba cerrado y no lo pudimos ver, aparte de que lo vimos todo a la carrera en 2 horas y media no lo recorrimos todo.




> Impresionante FEDE, ya no necesitamos ir al castillo para conocerlo.


Jejeje..... gracias Luján, para conocerlo a lo mejor ¿no? pero si tienes la oportunidad de visitarlo no la pierdas, no es lo mismo conocerlo que vivirlo.




> Unas fotos y un reportaje preciosos. Hemos visto el castillo sin necesidad de desplazarnos. 
> Tengo que llevar a Ben-Amar Jr. un dia. Ademas de lo que tus ya has puesto, debe ser una gozada contemplar esos campos cordobeses desde sus almenadas torres.
> Debe ser facil perderse entre sus pasillos y salas. Un abrazo


Gracias Ángel, cuando pienses llevar a Jaime, si quieres avísame y si puedo vamos nosotros otra vez, como dices es una gozada las vistas desde las torres de castillo.




> A éste deberiamos llamarlo... *visitavirtualacastillo.fede*
> Impresionante la manera de ver éste castillo y sus detalles Fede!! Muchas gracias artista.


Jejeje.... gracias REEGE, ya sabes cuando puedas invitas a María a conocerlo que tampoco lo tienes tan lejos, seguro que os gustara.




> Vaya manera de mostrarnos un castillo y todo lo que le rodea. Espectacular, FEDE, preciosa, intensa, precisa, .... Y todos los adjetivos que queráis ponerle.
> Un abrazo.


Gracias tocayo, solo me he limitado a subir las fotos que hice, lástima que la calidad de muchas de las imágenes que tomé no sea la deseada.




> Madre mía... menuda humareda echaría la cámara a la vuelta 
> 
> Muchas gracias J. Manuel por ese fantástico reportaje. Un abrazo


Jejeje..... gracias Federico, humareda el ordenador a la hora de abrir la carpeta de Mis imágenes, me voy a tener que comprar otro disco duro de 500 GB.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, y lo dicho si tenéis la oportunidad de visitarlo hacerlo no os arrepentiréis.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, tras el espectacular reportaje de FEDE, casi ya no me atrevo a escribir en este hilo, pero ahí va mi visita al Castillo de Montornés, en el Desert de Les Palmes.

El Castillo de Montornés es uno de los que conquistó el Cid en su trayecto hacia Valencia. Yo me pregunto cómo puede conquistarse un castillo así, al que apenas se puede acceder andando. Al parecer se construyó allá por el Siglo X. El Cid lo tomó para los cristianos, pero volvió a manos musulmanas (concretamente sarracenas) hasta 1242, cuando Jaume I el Conqueridor lo reconquistó para los crsitianos.

La primera vista panorámica del castillo. Poco queda de él


Algunos lienzos en pie de la muralla exterior. Por falta de tiempo, se hacía tarde, no ascendimos al castillo en sí




El aljibe. Podemos ver cómo crece la vegetación en los lugares más imposibles


Volvemos a los lienzos de la muralla


Varias vista de la Torre de vigilancia

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Luján, por retomar este hilo, ya que tras el fenomenal reportaje de FEDE, se había quedado parado. El que nos enseñas con estas fantásticas imágenes, aún en el estado en que se encuentra, nos muestra, como bien dices, la dificultad que había en la época para poder conquistar estas fortalezas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias, Luján, por retomar este hilo, ya que tras el fenomenal reportaje de FEDE, se había quedado parado. El que nos enseñas con estas fantásticas imágenes, aún en el estado en que se encuentra, nos muestra, como bien dices, la dificultad que había en la época para poder conquistar estas fortalezas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Y no sólo para conquistarlas, sino para construirlas. La de paseos que tuvieron que hacer los burros por esos cortados cargados como su propio nombre indica.

Si mal no recuerdo (paso de revisaro todo el hilo) al comienzo del hilo puse imágenes de un castillo que hay cerca de Olocau, en el Parque Natural de la Serra Calderona (Castell del Reial) al que el acceso, hoy día, es poco menos que escalada.

----------


## REEGE

Buen reportaje Luján...
La verdad es que si te paras a pensar como hacían éstos hombres nuestros castillos, te quedas alucinado de su buen trabajo, su historia y todo lo que deja tras de sí cada una de éstas obras de arte!!
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Otro castillo, También en el Parque Natural del Desert de Les Palmes. En este caso, situado más al norte que el anterior. Es el Castillo de Miravet, fortaleza musulmana, conquistada y al parecer habitada por el Cid en su camino a Valencia.

La primera vista del Castillo y el terreno que dominaba


Un poco más cerca. A la izquierda, al fondo, el Parque Natural de la Serra d'Irta. A su derecha, Alcosebre. Bajo éste, el Parque Natural del Prat de Cabanes-Torreblanca, con Torreblanca y sus salinas. A la derecha del todo, Oropesa. Concretamente, los edificios más norteños de Marina d'Or


Junto al castillo, se puede ver el mal estado en que se encuentra


El poblado aledaño, también en ruinas


Cara norte de la fortaleza


Un foso, o más bien un aljibe


Una de las puertas, bien conservada. In situ se puede observar hasta dónde giraban las puertas y dónde se introducía el tablón que la cerraba


Otra puerta, seguramente la principal



Sigo con otras 8 en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Luján

Sigo con las últimas 8 fotos de ayer.

Detalle de lo que queda de las almenas de la cara norte


La fortaleza interior


Quizás el Cid viera esta vista (sin tanta edificación) al despertarse cada día que permaneció allí


Otra zona del castillo, desde la fortaleza


Lo que queda de la torre, a punto de caerse




Más fortaleza


Un poco de juego de luces y sombras con el lienzo de la muralla exterior


Y esto fue todo. Tanto el estado de conservación como el tamaño no dieron para mucho más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas fotos Luján. Con respecto a lo del foso o aljibe... yo apostaría más a que fuese un foso. Generalmente los aljibes los solían tener subterráneos o al menos cubiertos, y éste no tiene pinta de que estuviera cubierto a juzgar por los restos que quedan de la parte superior de las paredes, aunque también puede ser que esas piedras las quitaran en tiempos posteriores para otros menesteres.

----------


## Luján

Habría que hacer un estudio algo más detenido que unos 30 minutos por las ruinas, pero tampoco tenía mucho sentido como foso, pues el castillo en sí ya era bastante inaccesible, pero podría ser.

Sí es cierto que en el interior de la fortaleza había una cámara cubierta como otras de otros castillos que he visitado que podría ser el aljibe, pero al estar dentro de la fortaleza, con lo pequeña que es, pues no lo sé.

De todos modos, faltaron estancias por visitar, a las que no pude encontrar entrada, como los tres pequeños agujeros de la línea de abajo de la penúltima foto.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sigo con las últimas 8 fotos de ayer.
> 
> 
> Quizás el Cid viera esta vista (sin tanta edificación) al despertarse cada día que permaneció allí
> 
> 
> Y esto fue todo. Tanto el estado de conservación como el tamaño no dieron para mucho más.


Es seguro que si estuvo miraría ya que la vista hoy es preciosa, mucho más sería antes de hacer tanta edificación, carreteras, rotondas, etc. Pero tendría otro aliciente más que hoy ya no se puede disfrutar: había una albufera entre Torreblanca y Oropesa que hoy está aterrada. Creo que en esa época todavía estaba sin aterrar.
Por lo demás un gran reportaje distribuido por distintos hilos. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Reactivo este hilo con unas fotos muy lejanas que tomé el pasado sábado desde dos puntos distintos del castillo de Magacela:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto del castillo de Petrer, en Alicante

----------


## sergi1907

La ciudad de Almería vista desde la parte trasera del castillo

----------


## sergi1907

La ciudad de Almería (en la comunidad autónoma de Andalucía, España) fue fundada en el siglo X por el rey Hakim como atalaya defensiva de la ciudad prominente en ese momento, Pechina (de ahí el nombre en árabe Al-Mariyya Bayāna المرية بيانة). La ciudad tenía un castillo fortaleza o alcazaba y una muralla que rodeaba toda la medina y los arrabales.

La Alcazaba es uno de los puntos de interés turístico más emblemáticos de Almería, junto a la Catedral. Es visible desde cualquier punto de la ciudad, sobre todo su imponente Torre del Homenaje, y de visita muy agradable como pude comprobar en mi última estancia en la ciudad andaluza. Además, la entrada es gratuita para los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea: basta con enseñar nuestro DNI para internarnos en este bello recinto amurallado.

El conjunto monumental de la Alcazaba y las Murallas del Cerro de San Cristóbal fueron declarados en 2004 Bien de Interés Cultural. Después de la Alhambra, es la construcción de origen árabe más extensa de España. Situada en un cerro, las vistas que ofrece de la ciudad y de la Bahía son excepcionales.

Fue en el año 955 cuando el primer califa de Al-Ándalus, Adb al-Rahman III, mandó construir la Alcazaba sobre los restos de una fortaleza anterior. El recinto cuenta con 3 partes diferenciadas, 2 de origen y estilo árabe y una posterior, cristiana.

La subida por la calle Almanzor, paralela a la muralla, nos llevará tras unas bonitas escaleras en zig zag rodeadas de una agradecida vegetación en esta tierra tan seca al primer recinto del castillo, tras la Puerta de la Justicia.

Los suelos empedrados, los pequeños canales que recorren los desniveles del terreno con el transcurrir del agua, los setos, las fuentecillas y los árboles harán que el paseo por este lugar resulte algo refrescante, a pesar del calor si vamos en verano. Hacia el interior contemplaremos las Murallas del Cerro de San Cristóbal, inaccesibles al público.

El segundo recinto formaba una pequeña ciudad palaciega con casas, mezquita, baños, aljibes Está en gran parte destruido, y lo mejor conservado son los aljibes califales, una vivienda musulmana y una ermita mudéjar mandada construir por los Reyes Católicos. También existen los baños de la tropa, que sigue el modelo de los baños romanos. Muchos lugares de la Alcazaba siguen en proceso de restauración.



Tras la toma de la ciudad en 1489, los Reyes Católicos mandaron construir un Castillo en la parte más occidental y elevada de la Alcazaba. Se trata del tercer recinto, la parte más moderna del conjunto. A este espacio, protegido por tres torres semicirculares y un foso, se accedía a través de un puente levadizo.

El interior se organiza en torno al Patio de Armas, dominado por la Torre del Homenaje. Destacan la la Torre de la Noria del Viento y la Torre de la Pólvora, de nuevo lugares privilegiados para asomarse al puerto y al mar. En el centro del Patio existe un aljibe rectangular (se puede ver en la galería de fotos, más abajo) y un silo acampanado que en el pasado también sirvió como mazmorra.

Algunos rincones de este recinto me recordaron a la Alhambra, como la disposición de sus aljibes y la vegetación, o algunos mosaicos empedrados. Pasear por el interior del conjunto de la Alcazaba es muy agradable, aunque eso sí, si vamos en verano, cuidado con las horas centrales del día. La mayor parte del recorrido es al aire libre, por lo que hay que ir provistos de agua para combatir el calor y buscar las sombras.

En una de las estancias de la Alcazaba, junto a la tienda de souvenirs, existe una máquina expendedora para urgencias. Puedo dar fe de que en pleno julio se llega a necesitar reponer fuerzas tras la subida por la cuesta que nos llevará a la Alcazaba (tenemos que llegar al que casi es el punto más elevado de la ciudad) y tras recorrerla. Pero vale la pena. Os invito a un recorrido fotográfico por el lugar.

La alcazaba

Edificación de defensa ubicada dentro de la ciudad de Almería, exactamente en el norte del Casco Histórico. Una alcazaba es una ciudadela construida en varios niveles que suele ocupar toda una elevación de terreno. Tiene muros con torres de defensa, calles, casas y mezquita.

En el año 955 Abderramán III concede a Almería la categoría de medina. Es en ese momento cuando se comienza a construir la alcazaba. Se construye también la mezquita mayor y las murallas que rodean la ciudad. La alcazaba fue una fortaleza militar y al mismo tiempo sede del gobierno. Desde este lugar se domina la ciudad y el mar.

Se perfeccionó todo el conjunto y se engrandeció con Almanzor y más tarde alcanzó su máximo esplendor con Al-Jairán, primer rey independiente taifa (1012-1028).

Primer recinto
Es un amplio lugar que corresponde a lo que fue campamento militar y refugio para la población en caso de asedio. Contaba con buenos aljibes. En el extremo más oriental está el Baluarte del Saliente.

El Muro de la Vela separa el primer recinto del segundo. Se llama así porque allí se levantaba la campana de la vela, que anunciaba varios eventos cuando tenían lugar: barcos que entraban en la bahía, peligro, fuego, etc. Fue mandado construir por el rey Carlos III. La campana reunía con su toque a los defensores de la fortaleza. En otras épocas sirvió para marcar la hora del agua a los regantes, como toque de queda y como cierre de las puertas de las murallas y salida de las patrullas. También se la oía en las noches de tormenta. Está cobijada por una cruz y tiene un nombre: Santa María de los Dolores. (Todas las campanas tienen un nombre propio).

Segundo recinto

Era la residencia para gobernantes, guardia y servidores. En realidad era la ciudad palaciega con dependencias como mezquita, baños, aljibes, tiendas, etc. Debido a los terremotos que asolaron la provincia en la Edad Moderna apenas quedan algunos restos en pie pero ofrece un gran yacimiento arqueológico el cual es aún hoy investigado.

Tercer recinto

Se trata de la parte más moderna de todo el conjunto. Tras la toma de Almería en 1489, los Reyes Católicos mandaron construir un castillo en la parte más occidental y elevada, adaptado a las nuevas necesidades militares y a la artillería.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcazaba_de_Almería

----------


## sergi1907

Al ser domingo por la tarde no pude entrar dentro, pero aún así pude hacer unas cuantas fotos.



















Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buen equipo... tenemos embalses.net para rato!! jejeje
La camiseta del pequeño me encanta!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he pasado por Arraiolos, localidad portuguesa a unos 100 kilómetros de Badajoz, en dirección Lisboa, junto a la carreterta antigua (actualmente se va por la autovía, por lo que no se pasa por Arraiolos). Es conocido por sus confecciones de alfombras, pero además, tiene un castillo con una peculiaridad, que es su forma ovalada. He tomado dos fotos desde la distancia, que ahora os muestro:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Entre las fotos encontradas había cuatro del castillo de Albarracín, he mirado por si había sido ya puesto y creo que no por lo que aunque tengan ya una edad vale la pena ponerlas.
Son cuatro y el castillo es curioso ya que tiene torreones totalmente cuadrados y luego otros circulares.
REEGE ya hizo un hilo para plasmar una visita que hizo a la ciudad, en él se pueden ver algunas imágenes del castillo con mejor calidad que estas escaneadas.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera por recordarme éste paraiso que para mi fue pasar un puente en Albarracín.
La última foto genial!! Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Castelldefels, ciudad pegada a Gavà, como su nombre indica tiene castillo y nunca se me había ocurrido fotografiarlo y mucho menos subirlo a embalses.net.
Hoy tras ver la foto de sergi1907 en el hilo del ¿Qué será? me he dado cuenta de mi error y me he ido a hacerle unas fotos.
El castillo estaba, en un primer momento cerrado, es propiedad municipal y cuando he terminado de darle la vuelta por fuera, donde casi no se puede ver nada, al llegar nuevamente a la puerta principal, me he encontrado un Sr con un manojo de llaves que estaba hablando con unos turistas. Le he preguntado si estaba abierto y me ha dicho que lo abría para hacer fotos durante una hora.
Yo he tardado unos 15 minutos en hacer las fotos y salir y cuando he salido se había acabado la hora y ha cerrado.
Sobre el mismo dice la página Castillos de España:




> Castillo de Castelldefels   
> 
> El orígen del castillo está estrechamente vinculado a la construcción de la iglesia de Sta Maria ya que fue edificado inicialmente para defenderla.
> La existencia de la iglesia de Santa Maria es conocida desde el año 966 en el que aparece referenciada en un documento. Hay testimonios escritos del año 967 en el que se hace efectiva la donación del Kastrum Fèlix a la iglesia de Sta Maria. Estos hechos demuestran que en el siglo X ya existía la iglesia, un castillo y un pequeño núcleo de población.
> El nombre de Castrum Félix evolucionó hacia Castrum Fidelium. Según Vicente A. Medina, el nombre de Felix puede ser debido al nombre propio del señor (Castillo de Félix) como al concepto romano-latino de félix=fértil, ya que los romanos utilizaban, refiriéndose a la tierra, el término félix para campos fértiles. Parece más probable este origen ya que si fuera el nombre de su propietario alguna notícia histórica nos hubiera llegado debido a la importancia fronteriza de la zona
> En sus orígenes, no se trataba de un castillo tal y como lo imaginamos actualmente, consistia probablemente en una torre o construcción en forma de muro.


Por su parte el Ayuntamiento de la ciudad dice:





> EL CASTILLO DE CASTELLDEFELS 
> 
> SITUACIÓN DEL CASTILLO
>  En lo alto de una colina de 59 m de altura sobre el nivel del mar, dominando la zona sur del Delta del Llobregat y sobre lo que en su día fue un poblado ibérico y, posteriormente, una villa romana, se levanta el castillo de Castelldefels. 
> Más información sobre Prehistoria e Historia Antigua (en catalán)
> 
> EL CONJUNTO DEL CASTILLO
> Según la época de construcción se distinguen tres sectores: 
> 1. La iglesia, construida en el siglo X, reconstruida en el siglo XII y fortificada en los siglos XIV y XV. 
> ...


En resumen que es un castillo muy restaurado, con pocos vestigios antiguos, que es propiedad municipal y que no tiene ni foso ni unas murallas imponentes, más recuerda a un _manoir_ francés que a un castillo de los de toda la vida.
Os pongo unas cuantas fotos.

La puerta de entrada cerrada


El camino de ronda exterior por el lado sur










El lado norte donde la vegetación casi oculta el castillo


Unas construcciones añadidas que afean el conjunto


Unos pocos lienzos de muralla.


Sigue...

----------


## perdiguera

Continúo

Todavía por el exterior y el lado norte


La puerta de entrada ya abierta, fotografiada desde dentro.


Detalles del castillo en su interior.


Se aprecian perfectamente las dos épocas del castillo por el color distinto de la piedra 












Según el Sr. que tenía el manojo de llaves no se puede acceder al interior ya que hay varias salas con peligro de derrumbe.

Sigue...

----------


## perdiguera

Finalizo con esta serie.






Las almenas son muy bajas no llegando a los dos metros en su parte más alta




Esto parece un lugar para hacer conciertos, sería lo que se podría llamar plaza de armas.




Estas tres imágenes que siguen corresponden a un torreón exterior que hay frente a la puerta de entrada.




Parece que sean palomares

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20120701/regiona...-20120701.html
*Elvas logra ser Patrimonio Mundial sin Badajoz*


Forte de Graça, Elvas.

01.07.12 - 00:14 - N. REIGADAS/ M. SAAVEDRA | BADAJOZ.

Elvas ha tomado la delantera a Badajoz y ha logrado el premio. Ambas localidades planeaban presentar una candidatura conjunta ante la Unesco para que sus fortificaciones abaluartadas fueran Patrimonio Mundial (el paso previo a Patrimonio de la Humanidad), pero los portugueses presentaron una petición individual y ayer, en solitario, lograron el título por lo que la capital pacense se queda fuera por el momento.

Mientras Badajoz agotaba ayer su último día de feria, en Elvas comenzaba la fiesta. La Unesco declaró su amurallamiento abaluartado como Patrimonio Mundial. Considerada una de las mayores fortalezas del mundo, la de Elvas, está de enhorabuena. Fue clasificada en la categoría de bienes culturales ayer en la 36 sesión del Comité de Patrimonio Mundial, que se reunió en San Petersburgo, en Rusia.

Según publicaron los medios portugueses se clasificaron todas las fortificaciones de la ciudad: los dos fuertes: el de Santa Lucía, que data del siglo XVII, y el de Gracia, del siglo XVIII; tres fortines del siglo XIX; las tres murallas medievales y la muralla del siglo XVII, además del Acueducto de la Amoreira.

El conjunto de fortificaciones de Elvas, cuya fundación se remonta al reinado de D. Sancho II, es el mayor del mundo en la modalidad de fortificaciones abaluartadas terrestres, con un perímetro de 8 a 10 kilómetros y un área de 300 hectáreas. Además, constituye el único monumento portugués entre los 33 candidatos que forman parte de la lista de Patrimonio Mundial elaborada por la Unesco.

*Aún hay esperanza*

El título individual para Elvas es un jarro de agua fría para los pacenses, pero aún hay esperanza porque el nombramiento de la ciudad portuguesa no supone que Badajoz pierda sus posibilidades. La Unesco podría añadir a la capital pacense como una extensión del título que ya ha conseguido Elvas.

Moisés Cayetano, experto en fortificaciones abaluartadas, cree que esto solo supone que Badajoz debe «ponerse aún más las pilas», por ejemplo, para rehabilitar el fuerte de San Cristóbal. «Podemos lograr la extensión del título porque es lógica y natural e incluso beneficiaría a Elvas», añade.

----------


## REEGE

Fuente:wikipedia
*Castillo Sohail* 
El Castillo Sohail (o Suhayl) se encuentra sobre una pequeña colina. La fortaleza se eleva 38 metros sobre el nivel del mar y está situado en el margen derecho de la desembocadura del río Fuengirola, en el término municipal de Fuengirola, provincia de Málaga, España.

En el año 956, sobre las ruinas de un sencillo asentamiento greco-latino, el califa cordobés Abderramán III, mandó construir una pequeña ciudadela, sirviendo como viviendas, probablemente en torno a una atalaya, con el fin de fortalecer las defensas costeras.

En el siglo XII, los almorávides levantan un recinto defensivo (ribat) de planta irregular, con ocho lienzos de muralla, reforzados por torres, dando lugar a una alcazaba. El recinto está construido en planta octogonal, con acceso principal a la fortificación orientado al Noroeste, para adentrarse en rampa con barbacana y adarbe, dando paso a su vez al interior del recinto a través de una puerta torre que realza por su arco de herradura y su estructura de elementos defensivos, siendo la de mayor tamaño y altura. Su perímetro está compuesto por muros anchos culminados con adarbe, unidos por varias atalayas o torres de flanqueo, situadas en los ángulos, la torre más alta se sitúa al norte (originaria entrada) y otra torre con orientación oeste que destaca por sus almenas, ambas son cubiertas, accediéndose a la parte superior a través de una angosta escalera espiral.

Esta fortaleza se levantó en piedra, aunque con diversos sistemas constructivos, debido a la multitud de moradores que ocuparon sus estancias. Se utilizó la mampostería con hiladas de ladrillo, material muy usado por los árabes, también se utilizó el tapial y la sillería para reforzar algunas partes de la edificación.

Hoy día la colina donde se alza el castillo se encuentra aislada por el paso de la autovía A-7, antaño unida a la colina que se sitúa enfrente, mediante una vaguada, lugar por donde transcurría el "camino de Marbella", por lo tanto paso obligado si se pretendía acceder en uno u otro sentido.

El acceso exterior originario discurría paralelo a la A-7, desde la actual puerta principal hacía la estación de servicio de nombre "El Castillo", descendiendo por donde antes existía colina hasta enlazar con parte del trazado de la actual A-7. Actualmente posee otra entrada de servicio de reciente apertura con orientación suroeste, en el muro de aspilleras.

Enlace a reconstrucción en 3D, según planos de 1785 (visible con Google Earth) 

Historia 

Las condiciones geográficas y estratégicas del cerro sobre el que se asienta el Castillo Sohail permitieron desde época antigua su continuo poblamiento por fenicios, púnicos, romanos, musulmanes y cristianos, prueba de ello son los restos de construcciones de piletas para garum, muy utilizadas por los romanos, que se conservan al pie de la colina junto al paseo marítimo; pero la construcción que hoy podemos ver es la adaptación de alcazaba a castillo que data de los primeros tiempos de la invasión musulmana de la Península Ibérica, y fue levantada sobre el asentamiento primero púnico-fenicio y luego romano, de lo que fue la ciudad Romana de Suel o Suelitania, con status de Municipio Romano. Hay que tener en cuenta que ya en época romana el río Fuengirola era navegable, para embarcaciones de poco calado, hasta el denominado cortijo Nacla, situado próximo a Entrerios, en el vecino municipio de Mijas, lugar donde los barcos "echaban el ancla", de forma que los asentamientos guardaban relación con el tráfico fluvial y pequeño comercio de la época.

La mayor parte de lo que hoy puede contemplarse son las reconstrucciones que el castillo ha sufrido a lo largo de su historia, en su transformación de alcazaba a castillo y aunque carece de Torre del Homenaje, es evidente su origen Almorávide.

El 7 de agosto del año 1485, día de San Cayetano fue conquistado por los cristianos en plena Reconquista contra el Reino Nazarí de Granada, prácticamente fue destruido en la batalla, siendo luego reconstruido e iniciándose una serie de cambios adaptados a su arquitectura que no han dejado de producirse en función de la utilidad que le daban sus ocupantes a lo largo de su historia.

Su ubicación lo hace pieza clave en la red de vigilancia del litoral, además controla la desembocadura del río y la vía de comunicación terrestre entre Málaga y Marbella. Esta circunstancia lo convierte en refugio ocasional de viajeros entre los que cabría citar al viajero tangerino Ibn Batuta.

Debido a su cercanía con el mar, la localidad de Fuengirola y su castillo sufrieron múltiples ataques del legendario pirata Barbarroja, por lo que el rey Carlos I mandó construir el foso. Fue también víctima del contrabando que experimentó la zona cuando los ingleses ocuparon la zona del Peñón de Gibraltar, por lo que el Conde de Montemar, Comandante General de la Costa, llevó a cabo una serie de reformas.

En el siglo XVI la torre principal deja de ser el acceso al recinto, procediéndose a la apertura de una nueva entrada, asimismo destaca la eliminación de la torre situada al este por la construcción de una batería para el emplazamiento de cañones, rematándose con matacán orientado al mar.

El 8 de febrero de 1810, durante la Guerra de Independencia, el ejército francés con Napoleón al mando, se apodera del castillo. Ocho meses más tarde, el 15 de Octubre, el general inglés XI Lord Blayney desembarcó en las playas de Fuengirola con un ejército combinado hispano-británico de 2.500 soldados. Durante los días de asedio y en los que trancurrió la batalla de Fuengirola, fue capturado Lord Blayney. Una vez derrotados, los sitiados recibieron la ayuda de 3.000 franceses al mando del general Sebastiani.

El 16 de abril de 1812, el General Ballesteros toma Fuengirola y se apodera del Castillo, volviendo así a manos de los españoles. Al tiempo de evacuar el castillo, las tropas francesas hicieron explosionar la torre suroeste y partes de los muros anexos, que no se volvieron a reconstruir, aunque sí se construyó el actual muro de aspilleras cerrando así el perímetro abierto en el recinto.

El Castillo Sohail pasó a manos privadas por medio de una subasta, durante los siglos XIX y XX en diferentes momentos albergó destacamentos de Caballería del Ejército Español, Fuerzas del Cuerpo de Carabineros y de la Guardia Civil.

Estado de conservación
Algunas de las piezas de artillería, que abandonaron los diferentes ocupantes que tuvo el Castillo, fueron encontradas en 1914, y durante muchos años pudieron contemplarse expuestas a lo largo del paseo marítimo, aunque en la actualidad se conservan en el interior del castillo.

En el año 1969, su último dueño, Leopoldo Werne de Bolin, se enfrentó a las labores de restauración del edificio. En 1989, una vez incorporado al Patrimonio Municipal, se pone en marcha un proyecto global de consolidación y de rehabilitación.

Desde el año 1995 al 1997 la Escuela-Taller Castillo Sohail, encargada de la ejecución de las obras, realizó trabajos cara a la recuperación de este recinto. En este mismo año, el recinto interior y los accesos fueron acondicionados para que el Castillo sirviera como auditorio. Desde entonces se viene celebrando anualmente el Festival Ciudad de Fuengirola.

Desde el año 2000 se celebran también en este auditorio "Las Noches del Castillo".

Lugares de interés cultural relacionados
Para conocer más sobre los entresijos de la historia que acontecieron en el Castillo Sohail así como la evolución a través de los siglos de la ciudad de Fuengirola es lugar de obligada referencia el museo de historia de la ciudad.

Este museo de historia de la ciudad está dividido en cinco espacios expositivos. En la primera sala se sitúa al visitante en los orígenes urbanos de la ciudad y su entorno. Al pasar a la segunda y tercera se inicia el recorrido histórico con la información sobre el mundo fenicio y la exposición de algunos restos cerámicos, y una profusa información y exposición sobre la Fuengirola romana, las Villas, las termas, la pesca, el comercio, etc. Para después trasladarnos al mundo árabe, con un vídeo sobre la evolución arquitectónica del castillo de Sohail, monumento principal de nuestra ciudad, catalogado como monumento nacional, inserto en el yacimiento romano de Suel, considerado bien de interés cultural. Las cuarta y quinta salas se dedican al mundo de la pesca tradicional, base económica fundamental junto a la agricultura durante los últimos siglos, para completarse el recorrido con la exposición de enseres de distintos oficios tradicionales y artesanales de nuestra villa.

Venus de Fuengirola: Aparece de manera fortuita en unos trabajos agrícolas en la Finca del Secretario. Se trata de una escultura romana de aproximadamente 144 cm de altura, realizada en mármol blanco, de calidad media, posiblemente de las canteras de Mijas. La escultura, copia de un prototipo griego, puede datarse en el s.II d.C. y pudo ser realizada por un taller local y serviría como ornamento de la citada villa.


Siento no haber ido pero al menos os muestro dos fotos de éste Castillo!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## REEGE

Me dejé esta foto donde se pueden comprobar las buenas obras que se han hecho en el encauzamiento de el río Fuengirola, donde se puede circular por carril bici, sendero para paseantes y navegar por el río en barcos de pedales...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buen reportaje perdiguera. Y buenas fotos las tuyas también, REEGE. Gracias a ambos por ellas.

Os voy a dejar unas fotos del Castilla de mi pueblo, La Puebla de los Infantes.

*El Castillo*
El Castillo, construido a mediados del *Siglo XIV (1330 - 1344)*, de estilo gótico-mudejar y de planta trapezoidal, está ubicado al sur de la población y en la parte más elevada de la misma, siendo en su origen una construcción de tipo militar. Quedan lienzos de muralla y dos torreones (en un principio fueron cuatro), pero las viviendas construidas entre los siglos XVIII y XIX aprovecharon sus muros para la construcción de las mismas, sirviendo de cantera para estas y otras viviendas de la población, ocupan parte de sus lienzos que en los últimos años van desapareciendo. Parte de sus muros estan quedando de nuevo exentos de esas viviendas gracias a varias fases de restauración a que ha sido sometido en los últimos años, descubriendo para los habitantes de La Puebla de los Infantes y visitantes vistas del mismo nunca vistas anteriormente

Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

No sabía donde subir estas fotos del castillo de Puebla de Alcocer, tomadas el pasado domingo desde cerca del embalse de Zújar, y que el día antes le hubiera gustado hacer a F. Lázaro, pero las condiciones no lo permitieron. Están tomadas desde unos 20 kilómetros en línea recta, y el agua que se ve en primer término en algunas es del embalse de Zújar:

Las dos primeras, desde la puerta de casa:





Y las otras dos, acercándome algo a la presa de Züjar:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo pasada de imágenes, esos tonos rojizos con el castillo al fondo son la leche  :Smile: 

Aquí dejo adjunta la que tomé horas antes de esas que has puesto.

----------


## perdiguera

El castillo de LAlbi.

Mi visita a Albi estaba motivada por el castillo del barón de Albi.

El castillo está en fase de restauración, una restauración, hoy por hoy, parada y que como podréis ver en las fotos de dudoso gusto.
Las ruinas que podéis ver envuelven todo el recinto.
La zona mejor conservada es la de la puerta de entrada y su correspondiente lienzo de muralla.
Lo que me preocupa es que esos fondos FEDER empleados ahí no sean más rentables en otros sitios, dada la cantidad de ruina que tiene.

Pasemos a las fotos que valen más que mil palabras.

La fachada a la plaza de XXXII barón de lAlbi. Se corresponde con el este.



Una vista lateral del lado norte.



La puerta de acceso por el lado sur



Una breve descripción, en catalán, del castillo. Creo que se entiende.



Justo encima de la puerta de acceso está esta torre con arcos góticos; es lo más conservado del recinto.



El resto del lienzo este del castillo.



Piedras recuperadas que servirán de aplacado sobre el hormigón realizado.



Lado noroeste donde se ven restos de una antigua torre.



Las dos siguientes corresponden al lado oeste

----------


## jlois

Como bien dices , esos fondos para la recuperación de este castillo bien pudieran ser empleados en algo más urgente, dadas las condiciones en las que se encuentran estos restos y más viendo que aparentemente van a realizar un esqueleto de hormigón revestido con las piedras que supuestamente formarían parte de la antigua construcción... No se, no se... Supongo que al final quedará genial pero en el camino hasta ese momento se " desviarán" unos cuantos fondos de esos que uno no sabe muy bien de donde proceden.
Gracias por esa visita fotográfica, amigo Perdiguera.

----------


## sergi1907

Durante estas mini vacaciones una visita obligada era el castillo de Blanes.

El castillo de San Juan (en catalán, castell de Sant Joan) es una fortificación española situada en la cima del cerro San Juan en Blanes (Gerona). Desde allí, a 173 metros de altitud, se puede contemplar una vista de la ciudad y la comarca de la Selva y, por el sur, en los días despejados, se puede llegar a divisar la silueta del monte Montjuic en Barcelona.
El castillo fue construido por orden de Grau de Cabrera a mediados del siglo XIII sobre una fortificación existente. En el siglo XVI se levantó una torre de vigilancia para dominar la panorámica y atalayar a corsarios y piratas bárbaros del Mediterráneo. Luego fue vendido a Francesc Montcada, conde de Aitona. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castill..._Juan_(Blanes)

Y ahora unas cuantas fotos.













Justo al lado del castillo nos encontramos con esto


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Parece que has aprovechado muy bien esas minivacaciones, Sergi. Magníficas imágenes y seguro que disfrutaste del entorno. Gracias por el reportaje.

----------


## REEGE

Menudas vistas ahí desde allí!! Mis padres estuvieron en Blanes en una excursión del Imserso y les encantó...
Bonito lugar!!

----------


## sergi1907

Una de las paradas que hice el sábado pasado fue en la localidad gerundense de Hostalric, dónde pude visitar la fortaleza y el exterior del castillo. Como los críos ya estaban muy cansados no pude entrar dentro del castillo, así que tengo un motivo para volver con más calma.

Antes de empezar con las fotografías pongo lo que pone la Wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostalrich
Hostalrich fue en la antigüedad zona de paso obligatorio en la ruta norte-sur, y el único paso natural entre Gerona y Barcelona.
En unas prospecciones hechas en el cerro del castillo se encontraron restos del período íbero. En época romana pasaba por este lugar una bifurcación interior de la Vía Augusta. Se encontraron restos de esta vía cuando se construyó la carretera de San Hilario.
La población de Hostalrich parece que tuvo su origen en un hostal documentado desde el siglo XI en el sitio llamado Onota, al pie del nominado camino de Francia (antigua vía romana). La primera referencia documental clara de Hostalrich es de 1106, y en ella Guerau Ponce, vizconde de Cabrera, juró fidelidad a Ramón Berenguer III de Barcelona.
Las luchas feudales catalanas del final del siglo XII tuvieron eco en el castillo de Hostalrich debido al rebelde temperamento de su señor, Ponce III de Cabrera.
Con el tiempo, los de Cabrera convirtieron la villa de Hostalrich en la capital administrativa de los extensos territorios de su vizcondado hasta la extinción de la señoría en el año 1836.
Durante la Guerra de la Independencia (1808-1814), Hostalric tuvo un papel brillante dando soporte a la entrada de víveres durante el sitio de Girona y entorpeciendo el paso de las tropas enemigas. Por eso les convenía a los franceses tomar la población. La población fue saqueada e incendiada el día 7 de noviembre de 1809 por un ejército de 4000 hombres. Los franceses quemaron todo el pueblo, y sus habitantes tuvieron de refugiarse en pueblos vecinos. En enero de 1810 los franceses tomaron la población y iniciaron un largo asedio al castillo. Durante este tiempo, el coronel Estrada, recibió 4 comunicaciones incitándole a la rendición, pero todas fueron omitidas. El governante del castillo no decaía y sus tropas le eran fieles. Después de cuatro meses de asedio y más de 4000 bombas caídas sobre la fortaleza, la situación era cada vez más crítica. Empezaban a escasear los alimentos y de los 2000 combatientes, solo 1200 estaban en condiciones de coger las armas. El coronel Estrada decidió intentar salvarse abriéndose paso entre el enemigo y el 12 de mayo, toda la guarnición útil huyó de la fortaleza. A la mañana siguiente, el oficial que se quedó a cargo del castillo, lo entregó a los franceses.
En 1963 tanto el castillo como las murallas fueron declaradas Bien de Interés Nacional.
La población de Hostalric conserva casi en su totalidad, uno de los legados monumentales más notables de la época medieval catalana y está presidida por la imponente fortaleza militar de época moderna.
El cuerpo de este rico patrimonio arquitectónico se materializa en emblemáticos y singulares elementos como la Torre de los Frailes, la Torre del Convento, el recinto amurallado, el Portal de Barcelona, la Cueva del Relliguer y la Fortaleza.
El alma de este legado monumental se esconde entre sus piedras y deja entrever una valiosa memoria histórica: desde la capitalidad de Hostalric sobre el extenso vizcondado de Cabrera durante toda la época medieval, pasando por las luchas feudales y guerras civiles hasta llegar a la Guerra de la Independéncia.

Una vista de la fortaleza antes de iniciar la ascensión


Una de las torres de las murallas que se conservan




Hostalric visto desde la fortaleza, lástima que el día no estaba muy claro, se puede ver la Iglesia Parroquial de Santa María












Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Una de las cosas que más me llamó la atención es poder visitar la cisterna














Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi... Preciosa ésta fortaleza y por lo que se vé en la panorámica, menudo belleza debe tener el pueblo...
Se ve impresionante con ese paisaje espectacular.
Saludos!!

----------


## jlois

Siempre es de lo más agradable contemplar un castillo tan bien conservado y como bien dice el amigo Reege, dominando un paisaje de lo más espectacular. Seguro que fué del agrado de todos quienes realizasteis esa excursión.

----------


## perdiguera

El Castillo de Sant Matí Sarroca.

Hoy he pasado cerca de este pueblo y me he detenido a hacer unas cuantas imágenes del castillo, que está declarado Monumento histórico artístico de interés nacional.


Al ser lunes estaba cerrado, tanto el castillo como la iglesia de Santa María de estilo gótico aunque dicen que el ábside es del románico y del siglo X
Ahora las fotos en tres tandas

En primer lugar los exteriores

Fachada sur

Fachada oeste

Dos de la norte



Dos de la esquina noroeste



Dos de la antigua puerta de acceso



Un detalle de una tronera o saetera

Una vista desde la esquina sureste



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Continúa

Ahora las vistas 

Estas son las que se ven hacia el norte y oeste

En primer lugar el pueblo del que recibe el nombre.






Al fondo los campos del Penedés con sus campos de viña












Con el zoom a tope una imagen de la montaña de Montserrat.


Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Por último las que se ven hacia el sur y un poco del este









En este enlace se puede ver más sobre él.

http://www.santmartisarroca.cat/4_tu...-Turistic.aspx


Espero que os guste este otro castillo que está muy cercano al río Foix, en una zona donde se le puede todavía llamar río.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Perdiguera, me ha encantado todo ese paisaje de un verde que añoramos los que vivimos en la zona manchega!!
Al castillo se le ve una buena restauración, no?

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto de ayer por la tarde con el castillo de Mequinenza iluminado

----------


## sergi1907

Primero un poco de información de este castillo.


El castillo se sitúa en un punto claramente estratégico y cierra el paso hacia el núcleo urbano de Siurana. En cuanto a los restos conservados, se puede ver que el paso de los años han afectado seriamente su estructura. Se construyó sobre una loncha de piedra caliza gris, y ocupa una extensión máxima de 180 por 50 metros (este-oeste y norte-sur). La orografía hace que su planta se adapte perfectamente al terreno, con una forma alargada que nos evocaría la silueta de un barco. 
En el punto más alto del promontorio, en el recinto soberano, se construyó en época andalusí una torre maestra de planta cuadrada. Al sur de la torre nos encontramos con un espacio cubierto por una bóveda de sillares y arcos diafragma de piedra, que se conoce como la Cárcel, una cisterna de cronología bajomedieval. En el lado este, una serie de muros de mampostería y sillares, de planta irregular, cierran un espacio delimitado por arcos y muros de los que nos ha llegado muy poca cosa. Al sur, un paso sobre la roca nos lleva hacia el recinto inferior.

Al oeste del recinto superior, hay un espacio delimitado al norte por un muro de mampostería y organizado interiormente por pequeñas estancias, que debería formar parte de construcciones bajo medievales. Este espacio termina con un espolón defendido por una tronera bajomedieval justo sobre un foso abierto en la roca, conocido popularmente como el Salto de la Reina Mora. 
El recinto inferior del castillo es un amplio espacio dividido en dos grandes niveles en el que debemos diferenciar una serie de zonas. Al norte hay un conjunto de restos, algunas de ellas medievales cristianas, que nos indican que habría un edificio o conjunto de edificios dedicados a activiats agrícolas y vivienda. En el lado este, un amplio grupo de muros de grandes dimensiones construidos con grandes sillares unidos con mortero que son seguramente vestigios de época musulmana, mientras que sobre el foso de este lado del castillo, hay otra muralla y restos de una puerta de entrada al castillo. Junto al sur del recinto inferior, hay una serie de estructuras que tenemos que poner en relación con viviendas, tanto andalusíes como feudales. 
Fuera del recinto castrense, en el lado este hay un profundo foso abierto en la roca y una muralla perpendicular al castillo, o coraza, que cerraba el paso al pueblo. Al oeste, los indicios existentes nos hacen pensar que aquí se desarrollaría un barrio o zona de hábitat medieval.

LA RECUPERACIÓN DEL CASTILLO 
A pesar de la importancia del castillo, pocas han sido las atenciones que ha recibido. En los años 40 fue objeto de unas excavaciones arqueológicas y en los años 90 ha sido limpiado por la asociación de vecinos. Finalmente en 1995 el Departamento de Cultura de la Generalitat consolidó parte de la coraza. Poco después el Ayuntamiento de Cornudella de Montsant, encargó al arquitecto Josep Huguet un proyecto de recuperación del conjunto histórico. Con esta se estableció la base de la intervención en el castillo. El objetivo es la consolidación del castillo de Siurana, como primera fase de la recuperación y dinamización tanto del monumento como del conjunto histórico. Los primeros trabajos han sido iniciados, aunque de manera incipiente, entre los años 1999 y 2000, con la limpieza, planimetría y las primeras consolidaciones que ha llevado a cabo la Escuela Taller Montsant, en convenio con el Departamento de Política Territorial y Obras públicas de la Generalidad de Cataluña (1% cultural). Actualmente se está trabajando en el estudio del conjunto arquitectónico y en la consecución de nuevas fuentes de financiación para continuar los trabajos de consolidación y recuperación. 

http://www.cornudellaweb.com/documen...llsiurana.html

Unas fotos de hoy

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi, por las fotos de lo que queda de él...
En todo su esplendor debía ser un gran Castillo!! Y una pena que éstas antiguas obras no tengan una mejor conservación.

----------


## perdiguera

Como he dicho en el hilo del Foix, le he sacado unas fotos al castillo de Castellet al que sólo la carretera separa del embalse de Foix.

Este castillo ya fue fotografiado creo que por sergi1907 anteriormente.

Como ImagesHack me da hoy problemas las subo mediante el foro.









Y lo que pone Wikipedia de él

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Castellet

Y Abertis

http://www.fundacioabertis.org/es/fu...is/fa_sede.php

----------


## perdiguera

Castillo de Alarcón

La defensa de  Alarcón es un notable ejemplo de la adaptación al medio.

Está formada por un recinto amurallado en el que se encuentra el pueblo y el correspondiente castillo y cinco torres exteriores defensivas y de alerta.

El cerro que lo sostiene está rodeado por el río Júcar en casi 270º  actuando como barrera defensiva y en la zona del istmo es donde se instaló el castillo.

Muy cerca del castillo se encuentra la presa de Henchideros y su embalse.

Este entorno lo estuvo visitando mi cuñado el cual me ha prestado estas fotos para que las coloque en diversos hilos del foro.

Comenzamos por las del castillo.













Lo que Wikipedia dice de él 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Alarc%C3%B3n

----------


## perdiguera

Un recorrido por algunos pueblos del Alto Ampurdán.

Como ya he explicado en varios hilos anteriores hace unos días visité unos cuantos pueblos del alto Ampurdán y además de hacerle fotos a los ríos, marismas, flora y fauna le hice a los pueblos, generalmente iglesias y castillos. Por la zona no hay embalses por lo que no pude cumplir con la máxima de la página, aunque por lo visto tampoco hay que penar ya que el agua se vio bien representada. 

Aquí van unas cuantas imágenes de esos pueblos visitados.

Comenzamos con Vilabertrán, 
El primero de todos en donde he dividido las imágenes entre el castillo o palacio del abad y la iglesia. En realidad es un castillo/palacio pegado a una iglesia o viceversa.

Comienzo por el palacio/castillo 

Las almenas comienzan donde acaba el ábside eclesial


El castillo por el oeste
 

La entrada principal al palacio o castillo, hoy convento.


Una de las paredes


Detalle de una aspillera en la pared


En esta parte el castillo no tiene techo y se ve el cielo


Aquí sí que hay techo, aunque no esté muy cuidado.


Un ventanal junto a la fachada de la iglesia que ahora veremos


Continuará

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Ahora viene la iglesia
La fachada desde el frente, los árboles dan buena sombra en verano pero tapan la perspectiva.


Los ábsides donde se aprecian las labores de reconstrucción.


La torre desde el sur, se aprecia la similitud con las ventanas del castillo/palacio


El interior del hoy convento a través de la reja; donde está el ciprés que tapa la torre hay un claustro que el día que fui no estaba visitable.


La fachada de la iglesia desde un lateral para evitar los árboles.


El interior. Se estaba celebrando un entierro y no penetré más.

----------


## perdiguera

Vilasacra.

Vilasacra es otro de los pueblos que visité el otro día y que también tiene una iglesia medio castillo. Estaba cerrada y no pude ver su interior.

No merece mucho la pena ya que el pueblo sólo tiene esto para ver.

Uno de los laterales de la iglesia donde se aprecia que está almenada



Una torre de vigilancia exenta a unos metros de la iglesia.



El otro lateral con la entrada a la iglesia



Y el cerrojo.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las preciosas fotos, perdiguera, ya que es una pena que tenemos un poco abandonado este hilo; a ver si podemos reactivarlo entre todos, creo que merece la pena.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias perdiguera.

Sí que es verdad que tenemos algo abandonado el hilo, en este país hay muchísimos castillos que tenemos que retratar.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

No preocuparos porque el hilo esté medio abandonado, con darle un toque cada mes ya queda bien, además hay muchos totalmente parados y es que somos pocos para tanto frente.
Yo creo que tengo para dos o tres mensajes más y si puedo este fin de semana sacaré, si no llueve, que todo puede ser, algunas imágenes de las ruinas del castillo de Montesa al que teniéndolo tan cerca nunca he ido.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias perdiguera por las fotos, la iglesia del entierro doblemente triste, tanto por el difunto como por lo triste de su decorado... :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias perdiguera por las fotos, la iglesia del entierro doblemente triste, tanto por el difunto como por lo triste de su decorado...


Pues fíjate tú que a mí esas paredes desnudas me gustan más que otras pintadas. Es una pureza de lineas y colores que me emociona. Las pinturas primigenias de las iglesias visigóticas o románicas u otras como las que ví en Geremi Turquía, también me gustan y las considero imprescindibles. Pero la belleza de esa piedra tallada a pelo... pues eso.

----------


## perdiguera

Perelada

Perelada es una villa catalana que es famosa en Cataluña por tres cosas: el casino, el festival de verano y los cavas que se producen, y todo en el mismo sitio, en los dominios del Castillo.

En estos dos enlaces se pueden encontrar más datos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perelada

http://www.peralada.org/

Me dí una vuelta por esta villa y le hice unas fotillos y aquí van en dos mensajes.

Desde las afueras el casco antiguo.

Paso bajo muralla.


Una calle vacía.


Otro arco, veremos muchos.


Ahora uno apuntado. 


Cada casa es un mundo.



Algunas con jardín.



Arcos de todo tipo.



Y estado de conservación.



Continuará

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

La torre de la iglesia.



Un callejón que parece oscuro.



Ahora visto del lado contrario.


Sobran las sombrillas.


No hay otra perspectiva.



Otro arco.


Y otro y todos distintos.


El castillo con su casino.


Otra vista del castillo.



La cerca nos deja ver poco. Para ver más hay que pagar y como que no.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera, preciosa ciudad y el Castillo con Casino incorporado, no??
Eso no me gusta. Un castillo es para recordarlo por eso por ser un Castillo... :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

No sólo casino, sino que también es museo, bodega y una parte convento.

----------


## perdiguera

El castillo de Montesa
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Montesa
http://www.castillosnet.org/programs...ncia/V-CAS-010
El Castillo de Montesa (Provincia de Valencia, España) se sitúa coronando la cumbre del montículo que domina la villa están las ruinas de su histórico castillo. Fue calificado como uno de los más fuertes del Reino de Valencia por sus gruesos muros, fuertes torres y espaciosa plaza de armas, en la que se dice podían formar hasta 2000 hombres. En su interior se encontraban el convento, la iglesia de la Orden, el palacio del Maestre, los cuarteles, etc. Fue centro y refugio de los musulmanes disidentes hasta que en abril de 1277 el rey Pedro el Grande consiguió tomar el castillo por asalto.
Tras haber sido donado por Jaime II a la recién creada Orden que llevaría el mismo nombre de Montesa, el recinto del castillo fue reconstruido y ampliado. En 1347 la Orden de Montesa compró a Pedro el Ceremonioso numerosas villas y castillos, con lo que la Orden pasó a ser dueña del Maestrazgo.
Los Reyes Católicos incorporaron a su corona todos los maestrazgos para cercenar el poderío de las órdenes caballerescas, pero el lugarteniente de Montesa continuó con grandes honores y privilegios.
El terremoto del 23 de marzo de 1748 ocasionó el derrumbamiento de gran parte del Castillo. Siete años más tarde, el 1 de noviembre de 1755, durante la misa, se produjo un nuevo movimiento sísmico que provocó el pánico entre los oficiantes y fieles que llenaban el templo. Tras estos sucesos, el castillo quedó abandonado. Sus restos fueron declarados monumento arquitectónico-artístico en 1926.
La orden
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orden_de_Montesa
La Orden de Santa María de Montesa y San Jorge de Alfama es una orden religiosa y militar fundada por el rey Jaime II de Aragón en el siglo XIV.
Fundación
El rey de Aragón cedió a la orden el Castillo de Montesa, enclavado en territorio valenciano, frontera con los sarracenos de esa zona. Fue aprobada por el Papa Juan XXII el 10 de junio de 1317, por bula, aprobando y confirmando la Orden de Montesa como lo había propuesto el rey don Jaime II de Aragón y Valencia, invirtiendo los bienes de la orden de los Templarios extinguida por Clemente V en dotar una nueva orden que pretendía fundar el susodicho rey. La fundación se verificó el domingo 22 de julio de 1319, en la capilla real del palacio de Barcelona, siendo la cabeza y sacro convento de ella el de la villa de Montesa de Valencia, de que el rey hizo donación a la orden, y de la cual tomó nombre.
Por divisa tomó una cruz roja sin flores, y el manto capitular blanco que aprobó Clemente VII el 5 de agosto de 1397. Pero más adelante, con motivo de haberse incorporado a esta orden en 1399 la de San Jorge de Alfama, dejó aquella insignia y adoptó una cruz de gules de color rojo por concesión de Benedicto XIII, otorgada en 1400 y que Martín V confirmó posteriormente.
La orden sufrió numerosas dificultades. Según la bula de fundación, era el maestro de Calatrava a quien le correspondía la creación de la nueva orden, así como la capacidad de armar a los caballeros y hacer vestir los hábitos a los caballeros montesanos. Jaime II, con antelación, había escrito al maestre de Calatrava para que acelerara la acción. El maestre, a quien no le gustaba obedecer órdenes ni de su propio rey, el de Castilla, ni siquiera contestó a las misivas. El rey se dirigió entonces al Papa para que diera la orden al de Calatrava. El Pontífice pasó el encargo al arzobispo de Valencia, que tampoco recibió respuesta por parte del Maestre de Calatrava.
El arzobispo de Valencia envió finalmente hasta Castilla al abad del Monasterio de Nuestra Señora de Benifassà, perteneciente a la Orden del Císter. El Maestre de Calatrava se negó a acudir a Valencia, alegando que sus obligaciones custodiando la frontera se lo impedían, aunque la razón real parece ser que era la poca disposición por parte de la Orden de Calatrava a ceder las posesiones de Aragón a otra orden. Finalmente, cedió y envió a Valencia a un procurador para que obrara en su nombre.

Evolución
Se nombró como primer Maestre de la nueva Orden a Guillermo de Eril, un hombre anciano, gran experto en las artes militares. El cargo le duró muy poco, ya que Eril fallecía setenta días después de haber sido elegido.
El reino de Valencia se encontraba agitado debido a la revuelta conocida como de la Unión, por la que algunos nobles valencianos, apoyándose en el pueblo, deseaban emanciparse de la tutela del Reino de Aragón y constituirse en un reino independiente. El rey de Aragón encargó al Maestre de Montesa, Arnaldo de Ferriol, que controlara a los sediciosos, convirtiéndose así los montesanos en una baza muy importante para que el rey Pedro IV de Aragón derrotara a los sublevados de Valencia. La Orden se convirtió en la principal fuerza militar defensora del trono.

 Declive
Sin embargo, los reyes empezaban ya a tomar parte activa en la elección de los Maestres. El rey Fernando II de Aragón (Fernando el Católico) impuso como tal a su sobrino, Felipe de Aragón y Navarra, revocando así el anterior nombramiento.
El último Maestre fue Pedro Luis Garcerán de Borja, marqués de Navarrés, hijo del duque de Gandía, hermano de san Francisco de Borja, elegido a los 17 años. En 1572, un tribunal de la Inquisición de Valencia condenó a Garcerán de Borja por sodomía.1 Parece ser que Pedro Luis Garcerán de Borja había estado enamorado tiempo antes de un tal Martín de Castro, un rufián dedicado a la prostitución y el proxenetismo, tanto de hombres como de mujeres, y que fue sorprendido en la cama con el conde de Ribagorza, Juan II de Ribagorza. Martín de Castro, antes de ser ejecutado en 1574 en la corte, delató a Pedro Luis Garcerán de Borja, dando escabrosos detalles y mostrando su falta de escrúpulos. Garcerán de Borja, que había sido virrey y capitán general de los reinos de Tremecén, Túnez, Orán y Mazalquivir, se vio comprometido por la crisis interna que sufría la Orden de Montesa, dividida en facciones, y por las enemistades creadas al promocionar a sus favoritos. Felipe II, que fue consultado por la Inquisición sobre la conveniencia del juicio, decidió emplear el proceso para dar una lección a la nobleza levantisca, neutralizando a la vez la alianza de los Borja con la familia real portuguesa. Garcerán de Borja fue condenado a 10 años de reclusión en el convento de Montesa y una multa de 6000 ducados, a razón de 1000 ducados al año. Sin embargo, ya en 1583, Garcerán de Borja, tras unas disputas internas por la sucesión del Gran Maestre, supo congraciarse con el Rey y negoció con Felipe II la incorporación a la corona de la última Orden que se mantenía independiente el 8 de diciembre de 1587, gracias a una bula del papa Sixto V expedida en Roma. Como premio obtuvo la Encomienda Mayor de Calatrava y en 1591 el Virreinato de Cataluña, falleciendo en 1592.1
El convento de la Orden se encontraba en la villa de Montesa. Un terremoto en 1748 hizo que se desplomara la roca en la que se situaba y mató a muchos de sus miembros. La Orden pasó a tener su centro en Valencia, en la casa del Temple.

Explicada la historia vamos con las fotos

El castillo desde el alto de la Plana con zoom a tope.


El castillo y la cantera. También se ve la línea del futuro AVE Alicante Valencia.



Otras del castillo, conforme me voy acercando.


El castillo desde el camino rural.


Parece que está ahí mismo, pero no, hay que desescalar lo escalado.




Ya he llegado al borde de la meseta, ahora toca bajar en traje de calle.


Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

Acercamos un poco el ojo.


Ya estoy abajo.


El cartel explicativo


Algún idiota anduvo suelto.


La iglesia de Montesa desde el castillo.


Comienzo a darle la vuelta en sentido antihorario.


Está asentado encima de una potente mole de arenisca.


Los farallones son absolutamente naturales.


Una especie de grieta o cueva


Que tiene poca longitud, unos cuatro metros.

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Los vándalos también llegaron aquí.


Ni hecho a propósito sale mejor.


Una parte en la que hubo que trabajar más.


Arco bajo el camino de acceso.


El camino d eacceso al interior que no realicé ya que estaba cerrado.


Un detalle.


La ruta de la excursión.

----------


## perdiguera

Dos fotos desde el camino de Enguera a Montesa

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera, impresionante seguimiento el que nos has hecho, no te ha faltado detalle, eh?? Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Sólo disponía de dos horas por culpa del Skype, a sí que no pude ver todo lo que me hubiese gustado.

----------


## Calatravo

Voy con dos navarros

-Castillo de Javier, en el pueblo del mismo nombre y muy cerquita del embalse de Yesa, castillo antaño propiedad de la familia de San Francisco Javier:





Detalle de la iglesia adosada al castillo



-Castillo-palacio Reyes de Navarra en Olite, aquí sólo hice unas pocos porque la visita es larga, la mejor panorámica es desde el sur. Recomiendo visitarlo. Construido a finales del siglo XIV, comienzos del sigle XV, es la ampliación del Palacio Viejo, hoy Parador de Turismo

Entrada al castillo



Galería de la reina, según cuando vayáis lo veréis así o totalmente cubierto por la enredadera





(sigue)

----------


## sergi1907

Un par de fotos de las ruinas de este castillo.





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Calatravo

Sigo con el Castillo-Palacio de Olite:

Torre de las tres finestras o ventanas



Detalle de la torre, se distingue perfectamente la parte que es reconstrucción de la original. Hay que decir que a principios de siglo XX estaba en ruina





Detalle lateral de la ventana




Patio de la morera. Un ejemplar centenario de "Morus nigra". La Galería que se adivina por encima es la llamada Galería del Rey



Vista del conjunto desde el Sur, con la vistosa enredadera. La torre que se ve a la derecha de la chimenea es la del Palacio-Viejo, actual Parador. 
Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Calatravo

Sigo y termino con dos curiosidades que no pude fotografiar (empezó a llover)

Pozo de Hielo, conocido como "El Huevo". Es posterior, del siglo XVII, y tiene una profundidad de 8 metros. La nieve se ponía sobre una superficie de paja y se cubría con otro tanto para que se conservase. Fuente: escapadadefinde en viajeros.com




Patio de la pajarera. Todos los agujeros que se ven en el muro servían para albergar pájaros




Espero que os haya gustado. Hay mucho más pero no pude fotografiarlo bien. Un consejo: si váis, id con tiempo, la visita es larga por lo extenso del recinto y suele haber bastante gente


Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Un par de fotos de los restos del castillo de Sarroca de Lleida.





Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Una visita al castillo de San Julián y a la chimenea de Peñarroya.

El pasado martes me pude pasar por el barrio de Santa Lucía, en Cartagena y pude subir hasta el castillo de San Julián y a la chimenea de Peñarroya.
En este recorrido se podrá ver el enclave industrial de Escombreras con su puerto, las baterías de costa de levante que protegían el puerto de Cartagena, el propio puerto con el Arsenal militar y la ciudad de Cartagena con sus colinas.
Claro está que se ven también ambos símbolos, uno militar y el otro industrial, que junto al faro de San Pedro constituyen la imagen y el perfil del levante cartagenero.

La visita la he dividido en apartados, cada uno irá en su hilo correspondiente:

Puerto de Escombreras

Puerto de Cartagena

Chimenea de Peñarroya.

Castillo de San Julián

Baterías de costa

Flora cercana.

El castillo de San Julián.

Hoy en día es propiedad de Telefónica y está abierto sólo el exterior.

El castillo desde la chimenea de Peñarroya.






Doble filas de aspilleras para proteger la entrada que constaba de puente levadizo.





Detalle del foso con una luz excesiva.





El patio de armas. La torre circular es la primitiva fortificación que se levantó por los ingleses cuando estos ocuparon Cartagena durante la guerra de Sucesión. El castillo que la envuelve es posterior.





Dos detalles de las murallas.










La torre circular. Si ve esta foto Nirvana, se reafirmaría en su teoría.





Otra vista del patio de armas. Todas las puertas están tapiadas.





Esta vegetación crece sobre la muralla.





Otra vista del patio de armas.

----------


## sergi1907

Todas las fotos son del exterior, ya que a la hora que llegué habían cerrado las puertas.





















Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

En el cuidado de éstos dos últimos Castillos...
Uno tan abandonado y otro al que no le falta ni un detalle respecto a cuidados en los tiempos que corren...jejeje
Gracias a los dos.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto del Castillo de los Mendoza, en Manzanares el Real.



Un saludo

----------


## eldelassetas

Este pequeño castillo está en el pueblo de Galve de Sorbe en el norte de guadalajara.

----------


## perdiguera

El llamado castillo de Montesquiu, en realidad una casa señorial algo antigua, documentada en el año 1285, y muy reformada forma parte del espacio natural Parque del castillo del mismo nombre perteneciente a la red de Parques naturales de la Diputación provincial de Barcelona.

El sábado le hice unas cuantas fotos por el exterior ya que a la hora en que lo visité no estaba abierto al público.

----------


## perdiguera

Dos imágenes del castillo de Jalance en la provincia de Valencia, tomadas desde el coche.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sabado pasé, como muchas otras veces, por la pequeña localidad pacense de Benquerencia de la Serena, pero en esta ocación hice algunas fotos de su castillo, que se encuentre en ruinas:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Castillo de Cervelló en ruinas y una panorámica de la vista que se aprecia desde el mismo.






















Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

----------


## perdiguera

Castillo de Aínsa

Este castillo fue levantado en el siglo XI y modificado en el siglo XVII.

----------

FEDE (15-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Viladecans. Torre del Barón

En Viladecans, ciudad de unos 65.000 habitantes colindante con Gavà,  junto al edificio del Ayuntamiento, edificio modernista en estilo neogótico de finales del siglo XIX, se encuentra la llamada torre del barón, del siglo XIII y posteriores.
Unas cuantas imágenes de ambos.
Lástima de mobiliario urbano, antenas de tv y cámaras de vigilancia.
Las dos primeras del Ayuntamiento.











Ahora de la torre






















Detalles del Ayuntamiento.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-nov-2013)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tras visitar los Embalses de Zújar y la Serena, nos dirigimos a La Puebla de Alcocer, hacia su castillo, a visitar su castillo y las espectaculares vistas que hay desde él, que madre mía. Ha sido de las cosas que más me han gustado e impactado. Bueno, me dejo de tanto hablar y os dejo las fotos. LAs vistas las dejaré en sus embalses .



















Saludos  :Smile:

----------

eldelassetas (04-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (15-nov-2013),FEDE (15-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013),Los terrines (04-nov-2013),perdiguera (04-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno aquí dejo las que hice yo desde el castillo de Puebla de Alcocer

----------

embalses al 100% (15-nov-2013),FEDE (15-nov-2013),Los terrines (15-nov-2013),perdiguera (15-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

embalses al 100% (15-nov-2013),HUESITO (15-nov-2013),Los terrines (15-nov-2013),perdiguera (15-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Orellana al fondo

----------

eldelassetas (15-nov-2013),embalses al 100% (15-nov-2013),FEDE (15-nov-2013),HUESITO (15-nov-2013),Los terrines (15-nov-2013),perdiguera (15-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Cerca de Yesa está el pueblo donde nació San Francisco Javier, llamado Javier, que tiene un castillo y una iglesia en el lugar donde nació el santo.

Dos imágenes del castillo y la iglesia adosada.

El castillo es muy pequeño, parece de juguete y está ocupado por un museo que glosa la vida y milagros del santo junto a muebles y objetos de la época en que vivió.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2013),Los terrines (21-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Restos del castillo de Sangüesa. Palacio de los príncipes de Viana

Actualmente el castillo  palacio presenta un cuerpo central de dos pisos flanqueado por dos torres almenadas. El flanco sur presenta dos puertas de ingreso y ventanas dobles rectangulares. Hacia el norte están los fosos, una puerta adintelada, ventanas similares a las dichas y una chimenea circular de las muchas que tuvo.










Fuente: Oficina municipal de turismo, folleto explicativo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),Los terrines (25-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer estuve en Alburquerque, y, aunque no entré en el castillo, que ha abierto sus puertas a visitantes después de 6 años cerradas por las obras de la hospedería, que finalmente no se terminará, pude hacer un par de fotos:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2013),perdiguera (25-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Qué ha pasado al final con las obras Los terrines? ¿Las han paralizado?

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Qué ha pasado al final con las obras Los terrines? ¿Las han paralizado?


Buenos días, Federico.

Las obras finalmente se han abandonado, abriéndose el castillo al público para ser visitado; te pongo un enlace a la ediciòn digital de HOY de Badajoz del pasado 19 de noviembre donde se detalla:

http://www.hoy.es/v/20131119/regiona...-20131119.html

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/v/20131119/regiona...-20131119.html


Anda que... made in Spain  :Mad: 

¿Y los responsables de esta aberración qué pasa? De rositas imagino...  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Unas fotillos de nuestra visita al Castillo de Calatrava en Aldea del Rey (Ciudad Real).
Como podeis ver el rosetón está en restauración.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),Jonasino (20-mar-2015),perdiguera (22-mar-2015),willi (20-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Buenos días, Federico.
> 
> Las obras finalmente se han abandonado, abriéndose el castillo al público para ser visitado; te pongo un enlace a la ediciòn digital de HOY de Badajoz del pasado 19 de noviembre donde se detalla:
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/v/20131119/regiona...-20131119.html
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


¿Sigue siendo visitable? ¿Como ha quedado?
Voy a hacer una excursión por ahí proximamente y me gustaría saber algo. gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos del castillo de Peñíscola y sus alrededores.
Hacía un calor asfixiante y no pudimos hacer entretenernos mucho.















Vistas de Peñíscola


Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),frfmfrfm (09-ago-2015),Jonasino (09-ago-2015),Los terrines (09-ago-2015),perdiguera (09-ago-2015),willi (09-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Tambien en la foto séptima hacía calor?

----------


## sergi1907

Ese era el mejor sitio, húmedo y fresco.

----------

Jonasino (09-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos del exterior, ayer no estaba abierto.

















Sigue

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),HUESITO (12-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015),perdiguera (14-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),termopar (12-sep-2015),titobcn (13-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Mis acompañantes


Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),HUESITO (12-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015),perdiguera (14-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),termopar (12-sep-2015),titobcn (13-sep-2015),willi (13-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

He encontrado estas imágenes de unos castillos escoceses famosos.

Urquhart, junto al lago Ness


Eilean Donan, entre los lagos Duich y Alsh, camino de la isla se Skye.


Dunvegan, en la isla de Skye.


Inveraray, en la ciudad y lago del mismo nombre. Residencia de los duques de Argyl


Por último, el de Edimburgo.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),HUESITO (14-ene-2016),Jonasino (14-ene-2016),Los terrines (14-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi y Perdiguera, preciosos ambos y hay que ver lo bien cuidados que se ven.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues me dejé uno, el de Blair, que tiene unos jardines donde está el segundo árbol más alto de Gran Bretaña y el único ejército privado legal de Europa: los 100 Atholl Higlanders que defienden al Sr del Castillo: el duque de Atholl.




El árbol.
El abeto gigante llamado "Diana’s Grove" en los terrenos del castillo, que mide 62,7 metros de alto, es el segundo árbol más alto del Reino Unido.



En la Wikipedia viene lo del árbol y el ejército, aunque esto último lo sabía antes de ir pues también lo pone un libro de viajes y fué el motivo de la parada, pero no vi a ningún miembro del ejército de uniforme. 
Fuente: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Blair

----------

Los terrines (18-ene-2016),willi (19-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dejo unas imágenes del castillo de Feria tomadas el mes pasado, pero antes algo de información al respecto sobre el mencionado castillo.




> El Castillo de Feria es una fortificación medieval situada en la cima de una colina muy encrespada junto a la localidad española de Feria (Badajoz). Tiene la particularidad de estar rodeado por unas llanuras de enorme extensión por lo que tenía un gran valor militar muy estratégico. Desde su torre se tiene visión de una vasta extensión de territorio además de una visión directa de los castillos de Villalba de los Barros, Zafra y Nogales, situados también estratégicamente para controlar y defender todo el territorio de los Suárez de Figueroa.
> 
> *Los orígenes*
> 
> En 1394, el rey Enrique IV entregó la villa a Gomes Suárez de Figueroa, maestre de la Orden de Santiago, con el título de Conde de Feria. Más tarde, Felipe II otorgó a Lorenzo Suárez de Figueroa, hijo del anterior, el título de Duque de Feria, llegando así en esta época el Señorío de Feria a su culmen, construyéndose además la mayor parte de lo que sería el castillo de la localidad, conocido como Castillo de Feria.
> 
> Pero ya mucho antes los celtas, aproximadamente en el año 850 años a. C. poblaban este lugar y le daban el nombre de Seria. Posteriormente, los romanos construyeran un castro en el mismo lugar donde hoy está el castillo y posteriormente lo toman los árabes para edificar en el siglo XI una pequeña alcazaba y la llamaron Seridja. Al comienzo del siglo XI, Al-Aftas, fundador de la Taifa de Badajoz, se ocupó de ampliar las defensas de Feria y otras fortalezas más, con instalaciones para hacerlas efectivas contra los reyezuelos de Sevilla, Córdoba y Carmona. Se ampliaba la línea de defensa de Sierra Morena que se extendía por el Castellar de Zafra, Tentudía, Montemolín y Reina . Las rocas cuarcíticos del apuntado otero cónico se vieron desde resaltados como su primera torre defensiva.
> 
> *La estructura*
> ...

----------

HUESITO (05-may-2016),Jonasino (05-may-2016),Los terrines (05-may-2016),perdiguera (05-may-2016),willi (07-may-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Embalse de Villalba de los Barros









Embalse de la Albuera de Feria

----------

HUESITO (05-may-2016),Jonasino (05-may-2016),Los terrines (05-may-2016),perdiguera (05-may-2016),sergi1907 (05-may-2016),willi (07-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por las fotos y la información

----------


## perdiguera

El Castillo de Garcimuñoz tuvo una gran importancia en tiempos de los siglos XIV y XV, pertenecía al marquesado de Villena y en él habitó el Infante don Juan Manuel y junto a él murió Jorge Manrique, dos de los autores más importantes de la literatura en castellano antiguo.
Actualmente, y gracias a la iglesia que hay en su interior y haber servido de cementerio, aún queda una estructura bastante bien conservada.
Para saber más: http://www.turismocastillalamancha.e...-34264/visita/

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),HUESITO (10-may-2017),Jonasino (11-may-2017),Los terrines (10-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo Almansiniko hizo en su día un excelente mensaje sobre este castillo con comentarios muy acertados sobre su configuración. Aquí el enlace (mensaje 14) http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...nsa-30-07-2012

El pasado 7 de junio tuve la oportunidad de acercarme a contemplarlo, en la lejanía dado que está de reparaciones y además en obras las calles que a él acceden.
Para saber más: http://www.turismocastillalamancha.e...a-4764/visita/

Unas imágenes del mismo.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-jun-2017),HUESITO (14-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017),Los terrines (14-jun-2017)

----------

